# Situazione anomala



## ranocchietta.MB (12 Febbraio 2014)

Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo. 
Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate. 
Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
Un pò di tempo fa mi dice che che è un MASTER... cado dalle nuvole.. scopro che esiste il bdsm... ha anche delle "schiave"..
Mi vuole davvero bene, questo è certo ed io ne voglio a lui; passiamo una quantità enorme di tempo insieme.. quest'anno anche Natale...
E' dolce, presente, partecipa a qualsiasi aspetto della mia e ne condivide con me moltissimi  della sua...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


lo ami, vuol dire che ci stai da bbastanza tempo per essertene innamorata ....quindi ci hai fatto sesso piu volte no?
qual'e'? la situazione anomala scusa? cioe', te l ha detto ieri e tu non sai come reagire alla cosa? (ti dire leggi 50 shades of grey:rotfl oppure........oppure?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


è bizzarro che per sentirti "viva" ora rischierai di sentire male:mrgreen:


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (12 Febbraio 2014)

oppure... credo che sia piuttosto anomalo amare, riamata, un uomo multitasking.. non credi?


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


insomma hai rinunciato all'esclusiva?    o hai paura di diventare l'ennesima schiavetta del tuo master?

e l'altra "storia seria"?

boh


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...



...attenta, attenta a lupo cattivo!!!
chiaro che se piace a te, non c'è niente da dire 
ma se sei perplessa informati bene.

 per dire...
I veri master arrivano a pratiche  e situazioni al limite.
tipo ti legano sotto il tavolo della cucina e ti buttano da mangiare i loro scarti, oppure ti pisciano in faccia e ti fanno leccare i loro escrementi dentro una ciotola....infine ti sculacciano bene bene con un righello finche il culo ti diventa tutto rosso rosso e poi ti inculano senza neanche  un pochino di burro...a sangue!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


A occhio e croce sei a rischio di gran batosta ...però la decisione è tua


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...attenta, attenta a lupo cattivo!!!
> chiaro che se piace a te, non c'è niente da dire
> ma se sei perplessa informati bene.
> 
> ...


Non e ' cosi....dio mio...non ti fanno fare nulla se tu nn vuoi....ci sono delle regole....
Informati tu!


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Domanda semplice semplice: ma con te che pratiche sessuali adotta?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Ranocchia*

Ascolta ranocchia,c'è il dandy che ti sta cercando,i fratelli buffoni che stanno alzando un giro di coca per i cazzi loro,e il commissario scialoya che sta attaccato al culo del freddo e del libanese.Fatte li cazzi tua,perchè te stanno a segui fierolocchi e scrocchiazeppi.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ranocchia,c'è il dandy che ti sta cercando,i fratelli buffoni che stanno alzando un giro di coca per i cazzi loro,e il commissario scialoya che sta attaccato al culo del freddo e del libanese.Fatte li cazzi tua,perchè te stanno a segui fierolocchi e scrocchiazeppi.



Ma dije de seguimme a me :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma dije de seguimme a me :mrgreen:


Te sei robba del terribile,a te nun te tocca nisuno.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te sei robba del terribile,a te nun te tocca nisuno.


Ma come? 
Io volevo un po di band bang sex.....me appioppi al terribile.....che poi tanto teribbile non è. ..


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*a miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Io volevo un po di band bang sex.....me appioppi al terribile.....che poi tanto teribbile non è. ..


Ascolta miss voi esse parcheggiata?non caca er cazzo,te sei roba der terribile,occhio ai gemito.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta miss voi esse parcheggiata?non caca er cazzo,te sei roba der terribile,occhio ai gemito.


Vabbe...ok...nun cago er cazzo......ma voglio una casa di mognotte intestata a me...e gli introiti di essa pure a me...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Vabbe...ok...nun cago er cazzo......ma voglio una casa di mognotte intestata a me...e gli introiti di essa pure a me...


Vabbè parlerò cor secco basta che dentro non cè metti cip e ciop,sennò tocca sdraialli,e pe questo ho pensato à bufalo.te faccio sapè adesso aria.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vabbe...ok...nun cago er cazzo......ma voglio una casa di mognotte intestata a me...e gli introiti di essa pure a me...


Che te chiami Patrizia te ? Eeehh ?


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ranocchia,c'è il dandy che ti sta cercando,i fratelli buffoni che stanno alzando un giro di coca per i cazzi loro,e il commissario scialoya che sta attaccato al culo del freddo e del libanese.Fatte li cazzi tua,perchè te stanno a segui fierolocchi e scrocchiazeppi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questa volta credo di aver capito... :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che te chiami Patrizia te ? Eeehh ?


tuba nu romper er cazzo vatte à informà,satana se sta fà i cazzi sua all'ippodromo cò ricotta.Daye stai ancora qui?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questa volta credo di aver capito... :singleeye:


Ecco te sei svegliata pure te,era ora ...come donna der nero nvali mica en cazzo....!


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco te sei svegliata pure te,era ora ...come donna der nero nvali mica en cazzo....!


Er nero è acqua passata... nun t'hanno informato bene...


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta. :smile:
Sinceramente non riesco a capire... Se questa cosa del bdsm è venuta fuori in un secondo momento della vostra relazione, significa che il vostro rapporto è standard? Pensi che lui abbia voluto condividere con te questa parte della sua vita per renderti partecipe di tutti i suoi aspetti oppure per introdurti nel suo mondo? Nella seconda ipotesi, è questo il tuo cruccio? Oppure il fatto che su questo piano lo dividi con le sue schiave?
E' una storia vera? (questa domanda è senza polemica, giuro!)


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


E allora?
Il problema dov'è? 

Che culo però...quest'anno anche il Natale insieme!


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  *esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.*
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


Fa il master anche nella storia seria?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


Ma probabilmente è un povero coglione. Cioè, uno che si definisce MASTER è un povero coglione per forza.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente è un povero coglione. Cioè, uno che si definisce MASTER è un povero coglione per forza.


:mrgreen:  non sono l'unica a pensarlo allora.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente è un povero coglione. Cioè, uno che si definisce MASTER è un povero coglione per forza.



Spiega alla 'zia' che vuol dire, ai mie tempi esistevano?????

Io conosco solo i Master alla Bocconi, troppo costosi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spiega alla 'zia' che vuol dire, ai mie tempi esistevano?????
> 
> Io conosco solo i Master alla Bocconi, troppo costosi.


Hai presente quelle porcate letterarie tipo "50 sfumature di grigio" o "100 colpi di spazzola" o boh? Bene. Questi libri (...) purtroppo hanno avuto molto successo tra il pubblico femminile di sciacquette in pubertà al secondo superiore dell'Itis (indirizzo elettrotecnico) e massaie sovrappeso da salotto becero della tv pomeridiana italiana con la D'Urso e qualche altro caso clinico. Raccontano le dolci sofferenze inflitte ad imberbe giovini che si affacciano nel mondo del, respira, SESSO ESTREMO, da affascinantissimi e distinti uomini che, sicuri dei loro mezzo, infliggono punizioni a queste donnine che soggiaciono al perverso piacere della dominazione con gemiti e sospiri di intenso godimento cerebral-vagineo.
In realtà tutto sto battage ha creato una fascia di uomini (?) di mezz'età, tipicamente, frustrati ed oltremodo incapaci di chissà quali prestazioni che si sono "reinvetati" master di sto cazzo. E ci credono, capito? Si pensano svegli, dominatori, arguti, dei lupi in mezzo alle pecore, affascinantemente pericolosi per le incaute fanciulle perse nel mondo dei sogni proibiti cartacei, quando tutt'al più sono dei poveri sfigati senza arte nè parte con il cervello di un piccione morto, affezione al cialis e pure la prostata che fa scherzi, se non peggio, e capacità amatorie reali più o meno nulle. Tipo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai presente quelle porcate letterarie tipo "50 sfumature di grigio" o "100 colpi di spazzola" o boh? Bene. Questi libri (...) purtroppo hanno avuto molto successo tra il pubblico femminile di sciacquette in pubertà al secondo superiore dell'Itis (indirizzo elettrotecnico) e massaie sovrappeso da salotto becero della tv pomeridiana italiana con la D'Urso e qualche altro caso clinico. Raccontano le dolci sofferenze inflitte ad imberbe giovini che si affacciano nel mondo del, respira, SESSO ESTREMO, da affascinantissimi e distinti uomini che, sicuri dei loro mezzo, infliggono punizioni a queste donnine che soggiaciono al perverso piacere della dominazione con gemiti e sospiri di intenso godimento cerebral-vagineo.
> In realtà tutto sto battage ha creato una fascia di uomini (?) di mezz'età, tipicamente, frustrati ed oltremodo incapaci di chissà quali prestazioni che si sono "reinvetati" master di sto cazzo. E ci credono, capito? Si pensano svegli, dominatori, arguti, dei lupi in mezzo alle pecore, affascinantemente pericolosi per le incaute fanciulle perse nel mondo dei sogni proibiti cartacei, quando tutt'al più sono dei poveri sfigati senza arte nè parte con il cervello di un piccione morto, affezione al cialis e pure la prostata che fa scherzi, se non peggio, e capacità amatorie reali più o meno nulle. Tipo.


sei andato almeno a far pipì oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei andato almeno a far pipì oggi?


No, la trattengo per godere di più. Sono PERVERSO.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, la trattengo per godere di più. Sono PERVERSO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, la trattengo per godere di più. Sono PERVERSO.


ma certo.bevi il latte e metti ilpigiamino


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo.bevi il latte e metti ilpigiamino


Non dirmi che tu hai letto quelle merdate. Tanto che guardi la D'Urso già lo so.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dirmi che tu hai letto quelle merdate. Tanto che guardi la D'Urso già lo so.


immagino che non si possa leggere tutto ma tempo fa ne parlai piuttosto male ,postando anche robe assai critiche sul blog.
poi a me interessa tutto a dire la verità


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non e ' cosi....dio mio...non ti fanno fare nulla se tu nn vuoi....ci sono delle regole....
> Informati tu!



sono molto informato, bambina.

si è vero le regole ci sono.
e anche molto ferree...se il dominato dice basta, si smette subito.
resta però che al Master, questa cosa piace poco.
quando sta con te, finge, si controlla,
 perchè la sua vera sessualità e la sua espressione è un altra.
 ti ha informato... per iniziare ad introdurti.
scivolare in una situazione... basta poco, pochissimo.
tutto avviene per gradi.
 poi un giorno, ti ritrovi al leccare la merda sul pavimento e pensi pure che ti piace.
o lo hai già fatto????


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono molto informato, bambina.
> 
> si è vero le regole ci sono.
> e anche molto ferree...se il dominato dice basta, si smette subito.
> ...


La perversione sta nel trovare piacere SOLO in quel modo. E si rischia che la testa se ne vada sì.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

in questo caso sono assai ignorante, il massimo del sadomaso per me è mettere i piedi ghiacciati sullegambe di mio marito .
sono una master?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che non si possa leggere tutto ma tempo fa ne parlai piuttosto male ,postando anche robe assai critiche sul blog.
> poi a me interessa tutto a dire la verità


Minchia, quel bellissimo blog che a volte leggo volentierissimamente e che è un misto tra dagospia, gossip.it, cronaca nera e cavalli&segugi.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai presente quelle porcate letterarie tipo "50 sfumature di grigio" o "100 colpi di spazzola" o boh? Bene. Questi libri (...) purtroppo hanno avuto molto successo tra il pubblico femminile di sciacquette in pubertà al secondo superiore dell'Itis (indirizzo elettrotecnico) e massaie sovrappeso da salotto becero della tv pomeridiana italiana con la D'Urso e qualche altro caso clinico. Raccontano le dolci sofferenze inflitte ad imberbe giovini che si affacciano nel mondo del, respira, SESSO ESTREMO, da affascinantissimi e distinti uomini che, sicuri dei loro mezzo, infliggono punizioni a queste donnine che soggiaciono al perverso piacere della dominazione con gemiti e sospiri di intenso godimento cerebral-vagineo.
> In realtà tutto sto battage ha creato una fascia di uomini (?) di mezz'età, tipicamente, frustrati ed oltremodo incapaci di chissà quali prestazioni che si sono "reinvetati" master di sto cazzo. E ci credono, capito? Si pensano svegli, dominatori, arguti, dei lupi in mezzo alle pecore, affascinantemente pericolosi per le incaute fanciulle perse nel mondo dei sogni proibiti cartacei, quando tutt'al più sono dei poveri sfigati senza arte nè parte con il cervello di un piccione morto, affezione al cialis e pure la prostata che fa scherzi, se non peggio, e capacità amatorie reali più o meno nulle. Tipo.



Grazie. Non mi interessano proprio le sfumature di grigio, non fanno per me.

Non capirò mai le perversioni, mio limite.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questo caso sono assai ignorante, il massimo del sadomaso per me è mettere i piedi ghiacciati sullegambe di mio marito .
> sono una master?:singleeye:


In quei momenti... per lui si :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, quel bellissimo blog che a volte leggo volentierissimamente e che è un misto tra dagospia, gossip.it, cronaca nera e cavalli&segugi.


hai dimenticato il tg com e oggi


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono molto informato, bambina.
> 
> si è vero le regole ci sono.
> e anche molto ferree...se il dominato dice basta, si smette subito.
> ...


Mi avvalgo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono molto informato, bambina.
> 
> si è vero le regole ci sono.
> e anche molto ferree...se il dominato dice basta, si smette subito.
> ...


No non ho mai mangiato merda se è quest che vuoi sapere.....ci mancherebbe pure...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente è un povero coglione. Cioè, uno che si definisce MASTER è un povero coglione per forza.


Quoto


MK ha detto:


> :mrgreen:  non sono l'unica a pensarlo allora.


Coglione rispetto alla sua parte oscura :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spiega alla 'zia' che vuol dire, ai mie tempi esistevano?????
> 
> Io conosco solo i Master alla Bocconi, troppo costosi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questo caso sono assai ignorante, il massimo del sadomaso per me è mettere i piedi ghiacciati sullegambe di mio marito .
> sono una master?:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
solo se avete la parola d'ordine perché tu li tolga "Argh brrrrrrrrrr" non va bene.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo.


...di cosa?
di non rispondere o di interpetrare?
sto parlando di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Ranocchietta*

Qui si scherza ma io credo che si debba seguire un principio: fare quello che ti piace e non fare quello che credi possa compiacere l'altro ma ti fa stare a disagio. Quindi se non ti va chiudi il prima possibile.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...di cosa?
> di non rispondere o di interpetrare?
> sto parlando di merda.


Ho risposto darling


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si scherza ma io credo che si debba seguire un principio: fare quello che ti piace e non fare quello che credi possa compiacere l'altro ma ti fa stare a disagio. Quindi se non ti va chiudi il prima possibile.


Beh. potrebbe allenarsi intanto per farsi un'idea. Se dopo un quarto d'ora in ginocchio sui ceci ha voglia di alzarsi, magari non fa per lei 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si scherza ma io credo che si debba seguire un principio: fare quello che ti piace e non fare quello che credi possa compiacere l'altro ma ti fa stare a disagio. Quindi se non ti va chiudi il prima possibile.


scusa ma questo non e' il modo di pensare di una slave....proprio l opposto


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Coglione rispetto alla sua parte oscura :carneval:


Ma mica tanto oscura, la maggior parte se ne vanta. E' trendy di questi tempi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma questo non e' il modo di pensare di una* slave*....proprio l opposto



Me lo traduci?  Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo traduci?  Grazie.


Schiavo/a. Comunque era una cazzata.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo traduci?  Grazie.


Schiava


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo traduci?  Grazie.


Uno schiavo. O schiava.
Qualcuno che gode e prova piacere in situazioni di sottomissione che può essere fisica e/o mentale.
 Pure senza sesso.
Poi ci sono i top e i bottom.
Altro discorso.
 Qui  sesso puro


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uno schiavo. O schiava.
> Qualcuno che gode e prova piacere in situazioni di sottomissione che può essere fisica e/o mentale.
> Pure senza sesso.
> Poi *ci sono *i* top *e i bottom.
> ...


aiuto...ci sono i top e nessun dice nient?
anatem:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> aiuto...ci sono i top e nessun dice nient?
> anatem:unhappy:




pschiamate la gatta!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pschiamate la gatta!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh. potrebbe allenarsi intanto per farsi un'idea. Se dopo un quarto d'ora in ginocchio sui ceci ha voglia di alzarsi, magari non fa per lei
> 
> Buscopann



magari, ha voglia di alzarsi per prenderlo in culo a suon di frustate..che ne sai????


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh. potrebbe allenarsi intanto per farsi un'idea. Se dopo un quarto d'ora in ginocchio sui ceci ha voglia di alzarsi, magari non fa per lei
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma questo non e' il modo di pensare di una slave....proprio l opposto


Se lo fosse non avrebbe scritto ma sarebbe legata in cantina.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (14 Febbraio 2014)

*chissà...*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma dije de seguimme a me :mrgreen:


..forse lo frequenti già...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> ..forse lo frequenti già...


Ma chi??


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Domanda semplice semplice: ma con te che pratiche sessuali adotta?


..hai ragione... niente bdsm.. solo splendido sesso vanilla :up:


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (14 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma chi??


... il mio tipo...


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo fosse non avrebbe scritto ma sarebbe legata in cantina.


... no..no... per me niente bdsm...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> ... il mio tipo...


Eh?
Allora guarda in primis io sono fidanzata....e fedele.
In secundis il bdsm non mi piace. ..ma manco un po e no  l ho mai praticato ne in un senso ne nell altro...quindi stai tranquilla...
Oltretutto vivo all estero...
Ma dimmi te...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Febbraio 2014)

*inoltre*

Non hai nemmeno capito di cosa si parlasse io e oscuro...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> magari, ha voglia di alzarsi per prenderlo in culo a suon di frustate..che ne sai????


Lo so che sei cresciuto tra le strade di Beirut quando esplodevano le bombe, ma ci sono modi meno scurrili di mostrare la proprio CUL-tura 

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> ..hai ragione... niente bdsm.. solo splendido sesso vanilla :up:


Allora forse è scisso. Ma hai domandato quali pratiche da master ? Se fa parte di un giro specifico, di un gruppo? Se è occasionale? Io ho conosciuto un tale che era attratto dal ruolo e lo esercitava con certi tipi di donne, ma non con quelle di cui si innamorava. Indaga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

*io quoto Oscuro*

prima, durante e dopo.
.... lui è master ma sente il bisogno di nascondere di avere un'altra e fa sesso vanilla...
vabbè


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prima, durante e dopo.
> .... lui è master ma sente il bisogno di nascondere di avere un'altra e* fa sesso vanilla...
> *vabbè


Mi son persa qualcosa...che cacchio è 'sta roba?


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo fosse non avrebbe scritto ma sarebbe *legata in cantina.*


*
*

Le gente che fa queste cose ha ben pochi problemi seri a cui pensare.

Speriamo lei capisca che uno cosi va lasciato, non perde niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma il sesso vanilla si fa col baccello, con l'estratto o con l'aroma?


----------



## Innominata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi son persa qualcosa...che cacchio è 'sta roba?


Alla fin fine, e' roba buona, sostanziosa e sfamante. Come un bel piatto di pasta al forno quando hai un salutare appetito. Una bella pizza fumante e fragrante. Attualmente rivaluto molto, contro i pistilli di giglio scottati con zafferano e trucioletti di liquirizia

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_(BDSM)


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Alla fin fine, e' roba buona, sostanziosa e sfamante. Come un bel piatto di pasta al forno quando hai un salutare appetito. Una bella pizza fumante e fragrante. Attualmente rivaluto molto, contro i pistilli di giglio scottati con zafferano e trucioletti di liquirizia
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_(BDSM)


Ahhhhh....buona la vaniglia!:carneval:


----------



## dimmidinò (14 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> Eccomi qui! Ho bisogno di sentire che cosa ne pensate!
> 4 anni fa, in un momento molto difficile della mia vita (malattia di un figlio, separazione in corso dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ecc.) in cui avevo proprio la necessità di ricominciare a vivere o, comunque, a sentirmi viva, conosco in una chat un uomo e dopo doverse conversazioni decido di incontrarlo.
> Mi piace, c'è feeling e iniziamo a frequentarci, prima saltuariamente e poi in modo più regolare, ma il sabato e la domenica era letteralmente irreperibile...  esce fuori una storia "seria" che dura da quasi 10 anni con una donna di un'altra città con la quale trascorre i week end e tutte le feste comandate.
> Visto che lo amo, dopo lunghi pensamenti, decido di accettare la faccenda, ma sono cosciente che vorrei _l'esclusiva_.
> ...


ok, ho dovuto googolare "bdsm".. forse dovevo finire 50 sfumature di grigio.. ma in effetti a metà avevo già iniziato a tirare fuori il badile per seppellirlo in qualche buco dall'altra parte del mondo..


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora forse è scisso. Ma hai domandato quali pratiche da master ? Se fa parte di un giro specifico, di un gruppo? Se è occasionale? Io ho conosciuto un tale che era attratto dal ruolo e lo esercitava con certi tipi di donne, ma non con quelle di cui si innamorava. Indaga.


esatto.. la scissione è proprio questa: per lui ci sono le schiave (con cui si pratica bdsm) e le donne.. con cui si fa sesso vanilla


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*A ranocchiè*



ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> esatto.. la scissione è proprio questa: per lui ci sono le schiave (con cui si pratica bdsm) e le donne.. con cui si fa sesso vanilla


Ranocchiè,stai esagerà,al trullo comanda er puma,quindi me sa tanto che te parcheggiamo.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ok, ho dovuto googolare "bdsm".. forse dovevo finire 50 sfumature di grigio.. ma in effetti a metà avevo già iniziato a tirare fuori il badile per seppellirlo in qualche buco dall'altra parte del mondo..


..hao fatto benissimo... avresti dovuto leggere histoire d'o....


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ranocchiè,stai esagerà,al trullo comanda er puma,quindi me sa tanto che te parcheggiamo.


er puma è amico mio... te dovessi ritrovà parcheggiato te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> ..hao fatto benissimo... avresti dovuto leggere histoire d'o....


o le ricette de 'il pranzo è servito' che danno uno spaccato molto realistico della dominazione e di chi la pratica.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta. :smile:
> Sinceramente non riesco a capire... Se questa cosa del bdsm è venuta fuori in un secondo momento della vostra relazione, significa che il vostro rapporto è standard? Pensi che lui abbia voluto condividere con te questa parte della sua vita per renderti partecipe di tutti i suoi aspetti oppure per introdurti nel suo mondo? Nella seconda ipotesi, è questo il tuo cruccio? Oppure il fatto che su questo piano lo dividi con le sue schiave?
> E' una storia vera? (questa domanda è senza polemica, giuro!)


cominciamo dalla fine: è una storia verissima, che dura da 4 anni.. e questa cosa del bdsm è venuta fuori in un secondo momento.. ha affermato che non farebbe mai bdsm con me e così è nella realtà..
il mio criccio è che mi sembra di condividerlo con troppe persone, anche se alcune sono "schiave"..


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o le ricette de 'il pranzo è servito' che danno uno spaccato molto realistico della dominazione e di chi la pratica.


perchè no? si potrebbe provare...


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Rannocchietta*



ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> er puma è amico mio... te dovessi ritrovà parcheggiato te...


 Er freddo nun lo tocca nisuno.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Non puoi essere gelosa di queste donne masochiste, perché per lui sono uno zero. Fidati: il disprezzo per la slave fa parte del corredo del sadico. E direi anche di non provare a togliergli questo sfizio. Sei candidata alla più specchiata fedeltà, purché lasci che questa sua passione si esprima. Certo, io vorrei i dettagli, e magari anche un giro nel giro, ma non per vedere chi e come sono le donne con cui pratica, ma per scoprire un mondo.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er freddo nun lo tocca nisuno.


:carneval:.. ne sei così sicuro...?


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non puoi essere gelosa di queste donne masochiste, perché per lui sono uno zero. Fidati: il disprezzo per la slave fa parte del corredo del sadico. E direi anche di non provare a togliergli questo sfizio. Sei candidata alla più specchiata fedeltà, purché lasci che questa sua passione si esprima. Certo, io vorrei i dettagli, e magari anche un giro nel giro, ma non per vedere chi e come sono le donne con cui pratica, ma per scoprire un mondo.


se leggi l'inizio del forum... capirai che non si può parlare di specchiata fedeltà...
..per le tue curiosità, puoi fare un giro in rete.. ci sono tanti siti bdsm, alcuni anche interessanti e ci sono anche parecchi "eventi".. è un àmbito in crescita, che adesso va di moda..


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> se leggi l'inizio del forum... capirai che non si può parlare di specchiata fedeltà...
> ..per le tue curiosità, puoi fare un giro in rete.. ci sono tanti siti bdsm, alcuni anche interessanti e ci sono anche parecchi "eventi".. è un àmbito in crescita, che adesso va di moda..



invece io penso come lei, fantastica.
tu devi pensare che quello che lui da a loro non e' davvero nulla, anzi forse prende solo. 
penso che se messa su un piano logico, forse, vista la natura della cosa, che va al di la di una relazione, e' come direOSSIAMO STARE INSIEME NONOSTANTE 2 VOLTE A SETTIMANA TU VADA A CORRERE.
credo che sia un bisogno fisiologico o mentale della persona. ed anzi, secondo me e' tutto dire il fatto che con te non abbia vanazato nessuna proposta da schiava,.....ci mancherebbe......
e' una cosa, che forse da come ho capito io leggendoti, nasce prima di te, e perdurera nonostante te, che tu ci sia o no.....
io non penso che sia nemmeno facile fare quello che ha fatto lui, confessarti una cosa cosi....poteva perderti....io non l avrei accettato per esempio.
ti ha voluta rendere partecipe del suo mondo, per me un gesto di condivisione che spetta solo all amata...
poi posso anche sbagliarmi


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> invece io penso come lei, fantastica.
> tu devi pensare che quello che lui da a loro non e' davvero nulla, anzi forse prende solo.
> penso che se messa su un piano logico, forse, vista la natura della cosa, che va al di la di una relazione, e' come direOSSIAMO STARE INSIEME NONOSTANTE 2 VOLTE A SETTIMANA TU VADA A CORRERE.
> credo che sia un bisogno fisiologico o mentale della persona. ed anzi, secondo me e' tutto dire il fatto che con te non abbia vanazato nessuna proposta da schiava,.....ci mancherebbe......
> ...


tutto ciò che dici è vero e lo condivido..
il problemea è che c'è anche un'altra storia "seria"... come la mettiamo?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> se leggi l'inizio del forum... capirai che non si può parlare di specchiata fedeltà...
> ..per le tue curiosità, puoi fare un giro in rete.. ci sono tanti siti bdsm, alcuni anche interessanti e ci sono anche parecchi "eventi".. è un àmbito in crescita, che adesso va di moda..


Ma ci mancherebbe! Io npn ho nessuna curiosità. L'avrei se il mio uomo avesse quel tipo di giri. Tu no?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> tutto ciò che dici è vero e lo condivido..
> il problemea è che c'è anche un'altra storia "seria"... come la mettiamo?


Ah.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> tutto ciò che dici è vero e lo condivido..
> il problemea è che c'è anche un'altra storia "seria"... come la mettiamo?


quella e' inaccettabile.....ma tu cosa sai advvero di questa altra storia seria? non puo essere che anche lei sia una schiava? magari una veterana.....
sicuro e' che se fosse una donna normale, e avesse con lei una relazione nromale sarebbe inaccetabile


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> tutto ciò che dici è vero e lo condivido..
> il problemea è che c'è anche un'altra storia "seria"... come la mettiamo?



Infatti, se analizzi la cosa dall'esterno un uomo difficile da stimare, quindi, sarebbe da lasciare. Sarebbe.

Poi la paura di restare sola fa il resto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> tutto ciò che dici è vero e lo condivido..
> il problemea è che c'è anche un'altra storia "seria"... come la mettiamo?


che st'uomo deve avere un mucchio di tempo da perdere oppure ha scoperto come allungare le giornate di 12 ore


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che st'uomo deve avere un mucchio di tempo da perdere oppure ha scoperto come allungare le giornate di 12 ore


.. anzi è molto impegnato, *anche *sotto il profilo professionale.... 

.. ma ha questo comportamento compulsivo....

girovagando in rete, scopro che esistono 3 tipologie di "traditori".. lui appartiene al profilo n. "...

2) I TRADITORI PARALLELI. Del tenere il piede in due (o più) scarpe hanno fatto una professione. "Contemporaneamente alla relazione principale (matrimonio o convivenza), gestiscono altre 'liaison'" e ci riescono benissimo, dice lo psichiatra. Equilibristi perfetti, passano da un letto all'altro senza commettere il minimo errore. Non confondono i nomi, non sbagliano le date di compleanni e anniversari. Il loro movente è "affettivo-relazionale", nel senso che ci credono veramente. "Si distinguono in 'monogamici' (uomini o donne che hanno l'amante storica/o, a volte addirittura ufficiale cioè a conoscenza della moglie o del marito consenzienti) e 'poligamici', perlopiù maschi. A loro volta i poligamici possono seguire il modello harem (tutti insieme con ruoli interscambiabili), oppure il modulo 'arcipelago' (ogni isola, quindi ogni amante, ha la sua funzione)". 

interessante, no..?


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quella e' inaccettabile.....ma tu cosa sai advvero di questa altra storia seria? non puo essere che anche lei sia una schiava? magari una veterana.....
> sicuro e' che se fosse una donna normale, e avesse con lei una relazione nromale sarebbe inaccetabile


ne so abbastanza.. è una relazione "normale"!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> .. anzi è molto impegnato, *anche *sotto il profilo professionale....
> 
> .. ma ha questo comportamento compulsivo....
> 
> ...


vabbeh allora ha scoperto la quinta dimensione e le sue giornate durano tipo 36 ore,buon per lui


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh allora ha scoperto la quinta dimensione e le sue giornate durano tipo 36 ore,buon per lui



.. sa usare bene il suo tempo...


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> .. sa usare bene il suo tempo...


il lavoro

la relazione con te

la relazione con l'altra

il bsdm con l'harem di schiave

gli amici (suppongo)

Dimmi che va pure a vedere la partita e abbiamo la prova che la giornata di costui non dura 24 ore come per tutti gli altri


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il lavoro
> 
> la relazione con te
> 
> ...


Ma io manco se l'ordina il medico....gia'2 palle avere 1 moglie,sto patacca ne tiene 2 se capisco bene,e'cosi Perpl??


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma io manco se l'ordina il medico....gia'2 palle avere 1 moglie,sto patacca ne tiene 2 se capisco bene,e'cosi Perpl??


questo ha 2 relazioni "serie",una sfilza di schiave.   lavora pure come un somaro.  s'intuisce che abbia pure una vita relazionale normale.  i conti non tornano.....


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il lavoro
> 
> la relazione con te
> 
> ...


forse è questo.. niente partite, non ama il calcio...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo ha 2 relazioni "serie",una sfilza di schiave.   lavora pure come un somaro.  s'intuisce che abbia pure una vita relazionale normale.  i conti non tornano.....




Eh Perplesso,quante torde e ocarotte ci sono qua'dentro.......si bevono tutto.
poi un'uomo che non ama il calcio...e'un'uomo????mahhhhhhhh


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eh Perplesso,quante torde e ocarotte ci sono qua'dentro.......si bevono tutto.
> poi un'uomo che non ama il calcio...e'un'uomo????mahhhhhhhh



sei un po' invidioso....? XD


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non puoi essere gelosa di queste donne masochiste, perché per lui sono uno zero. Fidati: il disprezzo per la slave fa parte del corredo del sadico. E direi anche di non provare a togliergli questo sfizio. Sei candidata alla più specchiata fedeltà, purché lasci che questa sua passione si esprima. Certo, io vorrei i dettagli, e magari anche un giro nel giro, ma non per vedere chi e come sono le donne con cui pratica, ma per scoprire un mondo.


Un sadico puó anche non essere un master.
Le cose non vanno assolutamente di pari passo.
Tra un masstee e una slave puó anche non esserci sesso.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un sadico puó anche non essere un master.
> Le cose non vanno assolutamente di pari passo.
> Tra un masstee e una slave puó anche non esserci sesso.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> sei un po' invidioso....? XD



:carneval::carneval::carneval:animale gracidante,non sai con chi stai parlando....invidioso Lothar????:risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> se leggi l'inizio del forum... capirai che non si può parlare di specchiata fedeltà...
> ..per le tue curiosità, puoi fare un giro in rete..* ci sono tanti siti bdsm,* alcuni anche interessanti e ci sono anche parecchi "eventi".. è un àmbito in crescita, che adesso va di moda..


eccoci qua. 


....

e dicci, dicci, non è che ce ne puoi citare uno ad esempio, casualmente?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh allora ha scoperto la quinta dimensione e le sue giornate durano tipo 36 ore,buon per lui


ma perche' avendo una famiglia o una convivenza, quelle delle storie parallele le vedi e gestisci tutte insieme e tutti i giorni?...

sono a condivisione di tempo-settimanale...:mrgreen:


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:animale gracidante,non sai con chi stai parlando....invidioso Lothar????:risata:



a tuo dire.. sarei un volatile... e tu?
sei una lince..? :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> forse è questo.. niente partite, non ama il calcio...


beh...allora valuta la possibilità che nel tempo rimasto cerchi altre donne per il sesso vanilla......a meno che a te stia bene l'essere una del mazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un sadico puó anche non essere un master.
> Le cose non vanno assolutamente di pari passo.
> Tra un masstee e una slave puó anche non esserci sesso.


Ecco, meno male. Ma soprattutto un master non è per forza sadico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccoci qua.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


oh oh. Mi è semblato di vedele un gatto.
Ma che cattivo questo micione, glaffia.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, meno male. Ma soprattutto un master non è per forza sadico.


Fanrastica non ha capito niente di bdsm....
Vabbé manco lei é perfetta...


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh oh. Mi è semblato di vedele un gatto.
> Ma che cattivo questo micione, glaffia.


Sbri, sei fuori? commenti i tuoi stessi post?

troppe arancine.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Scusa ranocchietta ma non riesco a leggere tutto.
Mi fai un sunto dei tuoi dubbi?


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccoci qua.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



rischio di essere bannata..? boh!

www.legami.org www.gabbia.com www.secondlifeitalia.com www.[B]appartenenza[/B].*com*

in www.chatta.it e nella community di libero trovi moltissimi adepti... 

buon divertimento


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> a tuo dire.. sarei un volatile... e tu?
> sei una lince..? :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:



donnaicome ti osi? gatti sono gli altri avatar.questo e'un kodkod.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa ranocchietta ma non riesco a leggere tutto.
> Mi fai un sunto dei tuoi dubbi?


tu che faresti?


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donnaicome ti osi? gatti sono gli altri avatar.questo e'un kodkod.


quindi sei un coda.coda...? 

p.s.: sono ridiventata "donna"... :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> rischio di essere bannata..? boh!
> 
> nella community di libero trovi moltissimi adepti...
> 
> buon divertimento


naaaa, ma che bannata...


(...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Sbri, sei fuori? commenti i tuoi stessi post?
> 
> troppe arancine.


tesò, stai buono che stanno andando i consigli per gli acquisti


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> tu che faresti?


Ti fidi di lui?
Se si e se é un master che sa quello che fa...prova.
Togliti dalla testa tutte le storie da circo e affidati a lui

Un vero master ti accompagna nel suo mondo non ti ci scaraventa.
E puoi sempre dire di no. In qualsiasi momento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa ranocchietta ma non riesco a leggere tutto.
> Mi fai un sunto dei tuoi dubbi?


faccio un'ipotesi.
se io dovessi promuovere una cosa un po' particolare, che ha a che vedere con pratiche sessuali, e non volessi spendere manco una lira... cosa farei?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Uèh, guaglione! Lo sapevo anche io che può non esserci sesso nel bdsm. Non toglie che un master è uno che tratta da slave e cioè sottomette e non si fa sottomettere, cioè è piuttosto sadico e per nulla masochista. 
Io leggo nelle pratiche sm molto disprezzo. Poi, boh, se ve piace così...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

*lascia*

Perdere appartenenza.com
Un mio amico ha avuto brutte esperienze.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uèh, guaglione! Lo sapevo anche io che può non esserci sesso nel bdsm. Non toglie che un master è uno che tratta da slave e cioè sottomette e non si fa sottomettere, cioè è piuttosto sadico e per nulla masochista.
> Io leggo nelle pratiche sm molto disprezzo. Poi, boh, se ve piace così...


Da ciò che hai scritto i casi sono due.
O hai solo letto robe sul BDSM o il master che hai incontrato era un coglione. Ovvero non era un master.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da ciò che hai scritto i casi sono due.
> O hai solo letto robe sul BDSM o il master che hai incontrato era un coglione. Ovvero non era un master.


Può essere, mica ho tutte conoscenze fighe io.
Però spiegami meglio, allora, te ne sarei grata. Quando hai tempo, eh.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Può essere, mica ho tutte conoscenze fighe io.
> Però spiegami meglio, allora, te ne sarei grata. Quando hai tempo, eh.


Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
Non c è da vergognarsene.
Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
> Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
> Non c è da vergognarsene.
> Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
> Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso *chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm*




Sai che è una idea fighissima?

Io mi sono interessata molto marginalmente alla cosa, ma sai che sono sempre curiosa di conoscere meglio tutto ciò che ruota attorno alle manifestazioni della sessualità e delle relazioni.

Ospiti speciali di tradinet... sei una figa.


----------



## Zod (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uèh, guaglione! Lo sapevo anche io che può non esserci sesso nel bdsm. Non toglie che un master è uno che tratta da slave e cioè sottomette e non si fa sottomettere, cioè è piuttosto sadico e per nulla masochista.
> Io leggo nelle pratiche sm molto disprezzo. Poi, boh, se ve piace così...


E' lo slave che comanda. Chiunque può fare lo slave, per fare il master invece ci vuole un master


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
> Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
> Non c è da vergognarsene.
> Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
> Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm



Conosci anche qualcuno che ha deciso, non per motivi religiosi, di darsi alla castità?
Tanto per curiosità.

Ce ne sono, leggo qua e là.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
> Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
> Non c è da vergognarsene.
> Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
> Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm


Maremma..ma quante ne sa questa donna? 

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conosci anche qualcuno che ha deciso, non per motivi religiosi, di darsi alla castità?
> Tanto per curiosità.
> 
> Ce ne sono, leggo qua e là.


Ma ti pare che possa conoscere degli invorniti simili?


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che è una idea fighissima?
> 
> Io mi sono interessata molto marginalmente alla cosa, ma sai che sono sempre curiosa di conoscere meglio tutto ciò che ruota attorno alle manifestazioni della sessualità e delle relazioni.
> 
> Ospiti speciali di tradinet... sei una figa.


Non so se é un idea tanto figa visto il livello di alcuni utenti.
Le due persone sono una coppia e non due fenomeni da baraccone. Anzi. 
E lei c ha pure il caratterino. 
se altri utenti oltre a fantastica vogliono saperne un pó di piú chiedo.
Ma non devono essere giudicati.
Non é questo lo scopo.
Loro spiegano cos é Non consigli o qualcuno che dica che sono dei sadici o puttanate simili.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che possa conoscere degli invorniti simili?



Chennesò,

in qualche forum, bo.

io l'unico master che ho "conosciuto" l'ho incontrato in effetti in un forum. Ero incuriosita e gli ho fatto qualche domanda.

Stellino... all'inizio ha provato a chiedermi di chiamarlo "signore" ma quando gli ho riso in faccia ha risposto "vabbè :smile:" ed è stato tanto gentile da rispondere a tutte le mie curiosità.
Tra le prima, appunto se un master disprezza la sua slave (risposta: NO!)

La mia scarsa conoscenza viene soprattutto dalle fantasie raccolte da quella famosa scrittrice... di cui ovviamente ora non ricordo il nome...
Ha scritto diversi libri raccogliendo le fantasie erotiche di donne e uomini, attorno a 50 anni fa.
Scritti interessantissimi -per me ovviamente.

Anche tutte le sfumature del SDBM erano coperte, comprese alcuni racconti di vita vissuta di slave.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so se é un idea tanto figa visto il livello di alcuni utenti.
> Le due persone sono una coppia e non due fenomeni da baraccone. Anzi.
> E lei c ha pure il caratterino.
> se altri utenti oltre a fantastica vogliono saperne un pó di piú chiedo.
> ...




Ehm.

Ho pensato a tutta una serie di utenti. Ho pensato alla loro espressione se gli si chiede gentilmente di essere cortesi e trattare i due ospiti come, appunto, ospiti.

Lascia stare....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so se é un idea tanto figa visto il livello di alcuni utenti.
> Le due persone sono una coppia e non due fenomeni da baraccone. Anzi.
> E lei c ha pure il caratterino.
> se altri utenti oltre a fantastica vogliono saperne un pó di piú chiedo.
> ...



Non ho mai pensato che potessero essere "divertenti" Tebe, lo sai.

Per me era interessante davvero.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Che poi bisogna sempre vedere se accettano.
Chi ha voglia di stare alla gogna gratuitamente?
Master o non master che sia.
Peró conosco un altro master particolarmente incazzoso che sarebbe perfetto qui.
Peccato non lo stimi nemmeno un po' quindi.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> Ho pensato a tutta una serie di utenti. Ho pensato alla loro espressione se gli si chiede gentilmente di essere cortesi e trattare i due ospiti come, appunto, ospiti.
> 
> Lascia stare....


Io son curioso, non perché lo voglia praticare, ma perché non ne so quasi nulla.
Al limite aprite un thread e fate selezione all'ingresso 

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che potessero essere "divertenti" Tebe, lo sai.
> 
> Per me era interessante davvero.


Non era rivolto a te naturalmente.

Che torda:mrgreen:

Anche per me sarebbe interessante se fossero nostri ospiti.
Vediamo che ne dice il forum


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> Ho pensato a tutta una serie di utenti. Ho pensato alla loro espressione se gli si chiede gentilmente di essere cortesi e trattare i due ospiti come, appunto, ospiti.
> 
> Lascia stare....


Ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Io credo che sarebbe interessante. Siamo adulti e direi che chi non é interessato puó non leggere e chi legge puó evitare di ironizzare anche perché non vorrebbero qui a cercare consigli o commenti ma solo a raccontare un'esperienza


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che sarebbe interessante. Siamo adulti e direi che chi non é interessato puó non leggere e chi legge puó evitare di ironizzare anche perché non vorrebbero qui a cercare consigli o commenti ma solo a raccontare un'esperienza


Si, la penso anche io come te.
Ma sul siamo adulti ho qualche riserva...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E' lo slave che comanda. Chiunque può fare lo slave, per fare il master invece ci vuole un master


e ogni Master è stato prima uno Slave.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che sarebbe interessante. Siamo adulti e direi che chi non é interessato puó non leggere e chi legge puó evitare di ironizzare anche perché non vorrebbero qui a cercare consigli o commenti ma solo a raccontare un'esperienza



"Potere" sí, si puó... Che lo vogliano fare e che lo facciano è un altro paio di maniche...
e sinceramente se invitiamo ospiti mi vergognerei come un cane se venissero trattati male da altri coinquilini...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ogni Master è stato prima uno Slave.


Sul serio? Non lo sapevo. O continuo ad essere torda?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Mi tocca spiegare che quando parlo di disprezzo non intendo che nel momento in cui il master e la slave praticano le loro pratiche il master disprezza la slave; intendo dire che la forma stessa, la tipologia di rapporto che è configurata dalla relazione bdsm ha a che fare con l'area del potere: e tra le forme del potere c'è anche il disprezzo. Anzi, mi risulta, per le mie scarse conoscenze, che tra i piaceri condivisi nel rapporto bdsm ci sono moltissime rappresentazioni del disprezzo. 
Quello che ne so, io l'ho imparato nella marea di land bdsm che ci sono in Second Life; è lì che ho incontrato quel tipo di cui parlavo sopra, che mi ha segnalato un gruppo su fb, il cui gestore aveva un blog molto eloquente in cui raccontava, anche con immagini, in forma di diario, le sue esperienze. 
E' un universo credo molto sfaccettato, sicuramente a me alieno, ma interessante, come tutti gli universi umani. Di sicuro non giudicherei, al massimo mi scappa da ridere e non sono sicura nemmeno di questo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul serio? Non lo sapevo. O continuo ad essere torda?


No è vero.
Poi ci sono vari livelli di masterismo ma...chi "insegna" a fare il master è un altro master. O Mistress.
E si deve essere slave per capire come dosare la forza o tutte le altre pratiche.
Se non si prova non si sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
> Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
> Non c è da vergognarsene.
> Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
> Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm


però interessante :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> Ho pensato a tutta una serie di utenti. Ho pensato alla loro espressione se gli si chiede gentilmente di essere cortesi e trattare i due ospiti come, appunto, ospiti.
> 
> Lascia stare....


Hai ragione, ma suona tanto come un'occasione persa però.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma suona tanto come un'occasione persa però.


Lo è.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Si Tuba, hai ragione.
Loro due non sono sicuramente due agnellini.
Nè lei nè lui.
Sono persone educate, equilibrate con grandi doti comunicative e assolutamente privi di emboli.
Riescono entrambi a spiegare, ognuno nella loro dimensione, cosa è e cosa NON è il bdsm.

Posso fare un tentativo. Gli chiedo di venirsi a fare un giro sul forum e vediamo se hanno voglia di "rischiare".
Che ne dite?
O magari apriamo un sondaggio...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si Tuba, hai ragione.
> Loro due non sono sicuramente due agnellini.
> Nè lei nè lui.
> Sono persone educate, equilibrate con grandi doti comunicative e assolutamente privi di emboli.
> ...


Dirgli di dare una occhiata mi sembra splendido.

il sondaggio per? Secondo me inutile. 
Il sondaggio puó stabilire che c'è un tot di gente interessata, non garantire un comportamento civile da chi non lo è.

mi sento piuttosto scettica, e dispiaciuta, perchè penso che avrebbe potuto essere davvero interessante.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si Tuba, hai ragione.
> Loro due non sono sicuramente due agnellini.
> Nè lei nè lui.
> Sono persone educate, equilibrate con grandi doti comunicative e assolutamente privi di emboli.
> ...


Come Ulisse quanto torna a Itaca. Li fai travestire. Uno da traditore e l'altra da tradita. In incognito. E poi, appena Penelope tira fuori l'arco......son cazzi


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come Ulisse quanto torna a Itaca. Li fai travestire. Uno da traditore e l'altra da tradita. In incognito. E poi, appena Penelope tira fuori l'arco......son cazzi


:rotfl:


quanto sei kreti pure tu!


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dirgli di dare una occhiata mi sembra splendido.
> 
> il sondaggio per? Secondo me inutile.
> Il sondaggio puó stabilire che c'è un tot di gente interessata, non garantire un comportamento civile da chi non lo è.
> ...


Ragazzi..non esageriamo però.
Sembra che stiamo invitando Berlusconi al Festival dell'Unità.
E' un Forum. Se hanno piacere a dare il loro contributo sarà un piacere anche per molti di noi. Qualcuno che farà l'idiota o semplicemente l'ironico ci sarà sempre. Ma se decidono di partecipare penso che lo possano anche mettere in preventivo.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> quanto sei kreti pure tu!


Mi difendo


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2014)

ranocchietta.MB ha detto:


> esatto.. la scissione è proprio questa: per lui ci sono le schiave (con cui si pratica bdsm) e le donne.. con cui si fa sesso vanilla


E ha orgasmi in entrambi i modi?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si Tuba, hai ragione.
> Loro due non sono sicuramente due agnellini.
> Nè lei nè lui.
> Sono persone educate, equilibrate con grandi doti comunicative e assolutamente privi di emboli.
> ...


ma nel senso che non sarebbe una loro "versione" bensì si fa sempre così? cioè tutti?


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma nel senso che non sarebbe una loro "versione" bensì si fa sempre così? cioè tutti?


No naturalmente. Ci sono i gusti personali. Mica facciamo sesso in maniera tutta uguale.
Ci sono mille sfumature.
Il discorso era piú ampio.
Sembra sempre che ilbdsm sia solo coercizione e dolore.
É solo un lato. Dei molti.
E sempre condiviso.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No naturalmente. Ci sono i gusti personali. Mica facciamo sesso in maniera tutta uguale.
> Ci sono mille sfumature.
> Il discorso era piú ampio.
> *Sembra sempre che ilbdsm sia solo coercizione e dolore.*
> ...


a me no perchè non ne so nulla di nulla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uèh, guaglione! Lo sapevo anche io che può non esserci sesso nel bdsm. Non toglie che un master è uno che tratta da slave e cioè sottomette e non si fa sottomettere, cioè è piuttosto sadico e per nulla masochista.
> Io leggo nelle pratiche sm molto disprezzo. Poi, boh, se ve piace così...


sadismo e masochismo con la dominazione possono essere in relazione... ma anche no. La dominazione parte da presupposti diversi rispetto al sadismo, molto diversi Fanta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chennesò,
> 
> in qualche forum, bo.
> 
> ...


certo che no, se la disprezzasse verrebbe meno l'interesse alla dominazione


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No naturalmente. Ci sono i gusti personali. Mica facciamo sesso in maniera tutta uguale.
> Ci sono mille sfumature.
> Il discorso era piú ampio.
> Sembra sempre che ilbdsm sia solo coercizione e dolore.
> ...


L'invito per me lo puoi fare tranquillamente,tanto mica verrebbero domani.   la cosa penso si possa anche programmare e definire nei dettagli....con calma


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sadismo e masochismo con la dominazione possono essere in relazione... ma anche no. La dominazione parte da presupposti diversi rispetto al sadismo, molto diversi Fanta.



però, e lo so che mi attirerò una valanga di critiche, a me sembra che alla fine tutti 'sti discorsi siano un po' come quando ti spiegano quale droga è meglio in base agli effetti che fa e cosa c'è dentro di diverso
ovvero, un po' una gara a chi ne sa di più su cose sempre più "difficili" e complicate che si perdono in mille distinzioni sempre più allucinanti con tanto di termini ad hoc
per questo ho tirato fuori l'esempio delle droghe, anche lì hai voglia quanti distinguo!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si Tuba, hai ragione.
> Loro due non sono sicuramente due agnellini.
> Nè lei nè lui.
> Sono persone educate, equilibrate con grandi doti comunicative e assolutamente privi di emboli.
> ...


Ma perché un sondaggio ? portano la loro esperienza mica costringono gli altri ad adeguarsi e chi non vuole leggere,non lo fa ...punto ...se loro vogliono intervenire qui  non vedo problemi


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che no, se la disprezzasse verrebbe meno l'interesse alla dominazione


Guarda che mi sono spiegata, eh..

Comunque, stasera state tutti inguaiati a veder Sanremo, mi sa. Una forma morbida di bdsm:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che mi sono spiegata, eh..
> 
> Comunque, stasera state tutti inguaiati a veder Sanremo, mi sa. Una forma morbida di bdsm:mrgreen:


Io no, ho la critica  televisiva clementine che mi ragguaglia  :carneval: Mica micio micio bau bau


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però, e lo so che mi attirerò una valanga di critiche, a me sembra che alla fine tutti 'sti discorsi siano un po' come quando ti spiegano quale droga è meglio in base agli effetti che fa e cosa c'è dentro di diverso
> ovvero, un po' una gara a chi ne sa di più su cose sempre più "difficili" e complicate che si perdono in mille distinzioni sempre più allucinanti con tanto di termini ad hoc
> per questo ho tirato fuori l'esempio delle droghe, anche lì hai voglia quanti distinguo!


ma la dominazione non è una droga, è assumere, per un periodo di tempo e una funzione ben precisi, il controllo di un'altra persona per farle provare delle sensazioni senza che possa gestirle. Questa è la base, assumere il controllo e cedere il controllo. Su questa base è abbastanza facile capire quale esercizio di fiducia ci sia alla base. Poi la dominazione può sfociare in una devianza se non riesci a fare sesso in altro modo. Come cibarsi sfocia in una patologia quando lo fai in modo non controllato e sano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che mi sono spiegata, eh..
> 
> Comunque, stasera state tutti inguaiati a veder Sanremo, mi sa. Una forma morbida di bdsm:mrgreen:


ennò, stavo facendo una ricerca sulle cincie.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma la dominazione non è una droga,* è assumere, per un periodo di tempo e una funzione ben precisi, il controllo di un'altra persona per farle provare delle sensazioni senza che possa gestirle. Questa è la base, assumere il controllo e cedere il controllo. Su questa base è abbastanza facile capire quale esercizio di fiducia ci sia alla base. Poi la dominazione può sfociare in una devianza se non riesci a fare sesso in altro modo. Come cibarsi sfocia in una patologia quando lo fai in modo non controllato e sano.


era solo un'analogia
nel senso che, come ho detto, poi tutto si complica in modo sempre più allucinante
ovviamente secondo me, per questo non mi attira per nulla, non mi piacciono le cose complicate, non ne vedo i motivi, a me piace fare l'amore con uno che mi piace un sacco e basta, sono sempre stata così, tutto qua


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate, io non ne so proprio niente di niente come dice Free, ma nell'acronimo BDSM, che credo sia accettato da tutta la comunità che ne fa parte, le due ultime lettere non stanno proprio per sadismo e masochismo? Poi, da lì, la definizione di sadismo come paraflia, etc etc. Che poi il sadismo o il masochismo si possano esercitare, con pieno dominio di sé e la possibilità di interrompere in ogni momento come credo aver capito accada nel BDSM, al di fuori della violenza o del dolore in senso platealmente fisico ci credo. Ma il sadismo in sé, mica implica il dolore fisico. Cioè, in cosa sbaglia Fantastica?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, stavo facendo una ricerca sulle cincie.


Le cincie! Che meraviglia.

Cincia!
 [video]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Parus_major_4_%28Marek_Szczepanek%29.jpg[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> era solo un'analogia
> nel senso che, come ho detto, poi tutto si complica in modo sempre più allucinante
> ovviamente secondo me, per questo non mi attira per nulla, non mi piacciono le cose complicate, non ne vedo i motivi, a me piace fare l'amore con uno che mi piace un sacco e basta, sono sempre stata così, tutto qua


ma va benissimo così, nel senso che si deve fare ciò che ci piace senza forzature. Solo che adesso, con tutta 'sta letteratura da due soldi sull'argomento si rischia che la signora Pina arrivi al pronto soccorso con un problema imbarazzante per il gusto di fare qualcosa di 'fico' e 'trasgressivo' che con la dominazione c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma va benissimo così, nel senso che si deve fare ciò che ci piace senza forzature. Solo che adesso, con tutta 'sta letteratura da due soldi sull'argomento si rischia che la signora Pina arrivi al pronto soccorso con un problema imbarazzante per il gusto di fare qualcosa di 'fico' e 'trasgressivo' che con la dominazione c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.



ma appunto, a te tutta 'sta letteratura con tanto di termini specifici etc. etc. non ti sembra vagamente allucinante?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto, a te tutta 'sta letteratura con tanto di termini specifici etc. etc. non ti sembra vagamente allucinante?


Siccome manca JB, te lo dico io?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siccome manca JB, te lo dico io?


vai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Scusate, io non ne so proprio niente di niente come dice Free, ma nell'acronimo BDSM, che credo sia accettato da tutta la comunità che ne fa parte, le due ultime lettere non stanno prioprio per sadismo e masochismo? Poi, da lì, la definizione di sadismo come paraflia, etc etc. Che poi il sadismo o il masochismo si possano esercitare, con pieno dominio di sé e la possibilità di interrompere in ogni momento come credo aver capito accada nel BDSM, al di fuori della violenza o del dolore in senso platealmente fisico ci credo. Ma il sadismo in sé, mica implica il dolore fisico. Cioè, in cosa sbaglia Fantastica?


Non sbaglia Fanta. Ma se domani inizia ad andare di moda il sesso tantrico(cosa di cui dubito), vedrai che in 4 e 4 8 qualcuno ti si inventa una bella sigletta che comprende tantra e mountan bike per allargare il mercato e ci si fanno telefilm, si aprono negozi specializzati, siti che organizzano corsi e incontri:  hai idea del business che ci sta dietro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto, a te tutta 'sta letteratura con tanto di termini specifici etc. etc. non ti sembra vagamente allucinante?


credo di averlo detto nella risposta ad Anna.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sbaglia Fanta. Ma se domani inizia ad andare di moda il sesso tantrico(cosa di cui dubito), vedrai che in 4 e 4 8 qualcuno ti si inventa una bella sigletta che comprende tantra e mountan bike per allargare il mercato e ci si fanno telefilm, si aprono negozi specializzati, siti che organizzano corsi e incontri:  hai idea del business che ci sta dietro?


Ah, capiiiitooo! Sbri, sospetti sempre il verme nella mela. Intendi dire: esistono i vampiri veri, quelli Drakulmarked original, e poi è arrivato Twilight e ha mandato tutto in vacca! Capito, capito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sbaglia Fanta. Ma se domani inizia ad andare di moda il sesso tantrico(cosa di cui dubito), vedrai che in 4 e 4 8 qualcuno ti si inventa una bella sigletta che comprende tantra e mountan bike per allargare il mercato e ci si fanno telefilm, si aprono negozi specializzati, siti che organizzano corsi e incontri:  hai idea del business che ci sta dietro?


:risata::risata: se abbinano il sesso tantrico col kayak io mi iscrivo, fanculo al BDSM 

mi sa che Jacopo Fo non ha subodorato (ancora) il business vero dove sta


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, capiiiitooo! Sbri, sospetti sempre il verme nella mela. Intendi dire: esistono i vampiri veri, quelli Drakulmarked original, e poi è arrivato Twilight e ha mandato tutto in vacca! Capito, capito.


esatto


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, capiiiitooo! Sbri, sospetti sempre il verme nella mela. Intendi dire: esistono i vampiri veri, quelli Drakulmarked original, e poi è arrivato Twilight e ha mandato tutto in vacca! Capito, capito.


:up: ora ho capito anche io :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè, esistono i vampiri:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè, esistono i vampiri:singleeye:


sto ridendo come una pazza al pensiero di due che fanno sesso tantrico in mountan bike... torno alle cincie, meglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè, esistono i vampiri:singleeye:



quasi quasi mi vedo Twilight XD :risata:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quasi quasi mi vedo Twilight XD :risata:


:risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto ridendo come una pazza al pensiero di due che fanno sesso tantrico in mountan bike... torno alle cincie, meglio



...

mi manca MillePensieri 

chissà che ne direbbe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbe interessante se fossero nostri ospiti.
> Vediamo che ne dice il forum


io sono d'accordo


----------



## Zod (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che mi sono spiegata, eh..
> 
> Comunque, stasera state tutti inguaiati a veder Sanremo, mi sa. Una forma morbida di bdsm:mrgreen:


Comunque volendo su wikipedia c'è una sintesi introduttiva alle basi fondamentali del BDSM di 25 pagine. Se vi obbligassi a leggerla nude, incatenate, con un vibratore tra le gambe e vi dessi un colpo di frustino sul sedere ad ogni parola pronunciata male, sarei il vostro master.


----------



## lolapal (18 Febbraio 2014)

http://www.musil.it/articoli/Sessuologia/dominio_sottomissione/DominioSottomissione.htm

Questo è un link a un articolo di Roberta Giommi, psicologa e sessuologa italiana molto brava. Ha scritto anche una collana di educazione sessuale per bambini veramente ben fatta.



@Tebe: se riesci sarebbe interessante come confronto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Comunque volendo su wikipedia c'è una sintesi introduttiva alle basi fondamentali del BDSM di 25 pagine. Se vi obbligassi a leggerla nude, incatenate, con un vibratore tra le gambe e vi dessi un colpo di frustino sul sedere ad ogni parola pronunciata male, sarei il vostro master.


credo che Sbri ti voglia parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono interessata alla cosa quasi come alla cucina del tofu e sto leggendo perché avevo letto di Ranocchietta e mi sembrava (inizialmente) piuttosto perplessa.
Però se a me è stato dato della cornuta e altro e a chiunque si è detto di tutto non vedo perché si dovrebbe essere delicatissimi solo per fare i politicamente corretti e la gente di mondo che non si stupisce.
Io non mi stupisco, non mi interessa e perciò neanche leggerei ma se qualcuno desse loro dei matti lo farebbe con lo stesso (non) diritto con cui altri danno altri epiteti che (magari) possono pure far soffrire persone in fasi di fragilità.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono interessata alla cosa quasi come alla cucina del tofu e sto leggendo perché avevo letto di Ranocchietta e mi sembrava (inizialmente) piuttosto perplessa.
> Però se a me è stato dato della cornuta e altro e a chiunque si è detto di tutto non vedo perché si dovrebbe essere delicatissimi solo per fare i politicamente corretti e la gente di mondo che non si stupisce.
> Io non mi stupisco, non mi interessa e perciò neanche leggerei ma se qualcuno desse loro dei matti lo farebbe con lo stesso (non) diritto con cui altri danno altri epiteti che (magari) possono pure far soffrire persone in fasi di fragilità.


Sì. Io credo che se scelgono di intervenire sanno perfettamente quello che li aspetta e, immagino, sapranno se e come reagire.
Ma fino a prova contraria, siamo tutti adulti... 

:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

In genere sarei in sintonia con il pensiero di Loalapal e di Brunetta. Ma comprendo le perplessità di Tebe e sono ragionevoli. 

Una cosa è se capiti qui per caso, racconti la tua storia, e prendi e metti in saccoccia tutti i tipi d'intervento.
Un conto è se ti invitano e dopo il primo intervento ti becchi un: Siete due coglioni. 
La risposta che mi verrebbe spontanea, verso chi mi ha invitato sarebbe: Ma che cazzo mi ci ha portato a fare ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In genere sarei in sintonia con il pensiero di Loalapal e di Brunetta. Ma comprendo le perplessità di Tebe e sono ragionevoli.
> 
> Una cosa è se capiti qui per caso, racconti la tua storia, e prendi e metti in saccoccia tutti i tipi d'intervento.
> Un conto è se ti invitano e dopo il primo intervento ti becchi un: Siete due coglioni.
> La risposta che mi verrebbe spontanea, verso chi mi ha invitato sarebbe: Ma che cazzo mi ci ha portato a fare ?


sono d'accordo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una roba da dimostrazione da cazzo duro.
> Hai detto due cose sbagliate. Sbagliate perché o hai conosciuto un master coglione o hai solo letto.
> Non c è da vergognarsene.
> Se non conosci un argomento cosi particolare non pontificare e non ti incazzare.
> Se sei interessata a capire qualcosa oltre le dietrologie posso chiedere ad un vero master e la sua slave di aprire un 3d qui per spiegare a chi vuole ascoltare cos è davvero un rapporto bdsm


io non sono ne d accordo ne in disaccordo, a me il bdms o come si chiama non ineterssa sotto nessuna forma...
pero penso anche che a parte le regole base come poi in amore o in una relazione normale, e' tutto soggettivo. 
tu puoi trovare un master e la sua slave che ti spiegano il LORO modo di vivere questa cosa....ma non e' universale.
troveresti esattamente quello che leggeresti in forum che trattano quegli argomenti o wikipedia o google in generale...
penso sarebbe come chiedere ad una coppia "normale" di venire qui a spiegarci come vivono il loro rapporto di coppia....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In genere sarei in sintonia con il pensiero di Loalapal e di Brunetta. Ma comprendo le perplessità di Tebe e sono ragionevoli.
> 
> Una cosa è se capiti qui per caso, racconti la tua storia, e prendi e metti in saccoccia tutti i tipi d'intervento.
> Un conto è se ti invitano e dopo il primo intervento ti becchi un: Siete due coglioni.
> La risposta che mi verrebbe spontanea, verso chi mi ha invitato sarebbe: Ma che cazzo mi ci ha portato a fare ?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.



Idem.

E' esattamente quel che intendevo.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non sono ne d accordo ne in disaccordo, a me il bdms o come si chiama non ineterssa sotto nessuna forma...
> pero penso anche che a parte le regole base come poi in amore o in una relazione normale, e' tutto soggettivo.
> tu puoi trovare un master e la sua slave che ti spiegano il LORO modo di vivere questa cosa....ma non e' universale.
> troveresti esattamente quello che leggeresti in forum che trattano quegli argomenti o wikipedia o google in generale...
> penso sarebbe come chiedere ad una coppia "normale" di venire qui a spiegarci come vivono il loro rapporto di coppia....


Bene, brava, Bis!  :up:.
Sò d'accordo con te

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

*forse*

si potrebbe fare cosi. creare una discussione chiusa. nel senso accessibile solo a chi vuole davvero sapere, (io no grazie, a me bastano le 2/3 pacche sul sedere che mi prendo ogni tanto da Quello ), perche sappiamo tutti quali sarebbero gli interventi di certi nick......poi si ritorna al discorso di Tuba...e non sarebbe giusto che se invitati da Tebe con le migliori intenzioni poi la stessa Tebe si debba sentir dire: che cazzo mi ci hai portato a fare?
e tutti sappiamo che e' una possibilita concreta quella del : siete due coglioni.
si chiede gentilmente agli utenti di non intervenire se non interessati...
dico questo solo perche ho capito le intenzioni di Tebe che sono ottime, e capisco che ci sono tanti che vogliono sapere....e conoscere...ci sta'...
allo stesso tempo so che non tutti sarebbero cordiali (ma poi perche???) e ci sono reali possibilita di offendere e insultare due persone INVITATE.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bene, brava, *Bis*!  :up:.
> Sò d'accordo con te
> 
> Buscopann


raffreddato?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si potrebbe fare cosi. creare una discussione chiusa. nel senso accessibile solo a chi vuole davvero sapere, (io no grazie, a me bastano le 2/3 pacche sul sedere che mi prendo ogni tanto da Quello ), perche sappiamo tutti quali sarebbero gli interventi di certi nick......poi si ritorna al discorso di Tuba...e non sarebbe giusto che se invitati da Tebe con le migliori intenzioni poi la stessa Tebe si debba sentir dire: che cazzo mi ci hai portato a fare?
> e tutti sappiamo che e' una possibilita concreta quella del : siete due coglioni.
> si chiede gentilmente agli utenti di non intervenire se non interessati...
> dico questo solo perche ho capito le intenzioni di Tebe che sono ottime, e capisco che ci sono tanti che vogliono sapere....e conoscere...ci sta'...
> allo stesso tempo so che non tutti sarebbero cordiali (ma poi perche???) e ci sono reali possibilita di offendere e insultare due persone INVITATE.


Pure tu mi farai da assistente  Si si


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In genere sarei in sintonia con il pensiero di Loalapal e di Brunetta. Ma comprendo le perplessità di Tebe e sono ragionevoli.
> 
> Una cosa è se capiti qui per caso, racconti la tua storia, e prendi e metti in saccoccia tutti i tipi d'intervento.
> Un conto è se ti invitano e dopo il primo intervento ti becchi un: Siete due coglioni.
> La risposta che mi verrebbe spontanea, verso chi mi ha invitato sarebbe: Ma che cazzo mi ci ha portato a fare ?


Esatto.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure tu mi farai da assistente  Si si


io e free insieme??? forse tu non leggi molto in giro 
a me va bene la mascotte che sostituisce l assistente se malata o in ferie 
per il resto mi accovaccio in un angolo con una tutona da giraffa (ho anche la coda) e porto fortuna  e faccio il tifo per noi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non sono ne d accordo ne in disaccordo, a me il bdms o come si chiama non ineterssa sotto nessuna forma...
> pero penso anche che a parte le regole base come poi in amore o in una relazione normale, e' tutto soggettivo.
> tu puoi trovare un master e la sua slave che ti spiegano il LORO modo di vivere questa cosa....ma non e' universale.
> troveresti esattamente quello che leggeresti in forum che trattano quegli argomenti o wikipedia o google in generale...
> penso sarebbe come chiedere ad una coppia "normale" di venire qui a spiegarci come vivono il loro rapporto di coppia....


sono d'accordo pure con te, ma immagino che Tebe non li avrebbe nel caso invitati a fare da faro nella notte ma a spiegare appunto i principi e le motivazioni base e magari a raccontare il loro vissuto.
Che è diverso da quello di molti altri.
Non credo ci sia cosa più soggettiva del sesso, quindi credo non abbia molto senso discuterne nel senso di mettere in discussione.
Proprio per questo perciò credo sarebbe... come dire... fuori tema invitarli al forum.
Al limite potrebbero pubblicare qualcosa in blog. A questo punto sarebbe altrettanto utile un link tipo quello che ha postato Lola al quale ho dato un'occhiata veloce e mi pareva buono.
@ranocchietta: nessuno ti banna ma se vuoi un banner, pagando...:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo pure con te, ma immagino che Tebe non li avrebbe nel caso invitati a fare da faro nella notte ma a spiegare appunto i principi e le motivazioni base e magari a raccontare il loro vissuto.
> Che è diverso da quello di molti altri.
> Non credo ci sia cosa più soggettiva del sesso, quindi credo non abbia molto senso discuterne nel senso di mettere in discussione.
> Proprio per questo perciò credo sarebbe... come dire... fuori tema invitarli al forum.
> ...


si certo e' vero, immagino anche che ad alcuni utenti interesserebbe sapere come altre persone vivono suesta bbbdgstsfsdgfgtdsdgf\suf o quello che e'... 
le soluzioni ci sono.....dico anche solo di stare attenti ad invitare chi che sia....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo pure con te, ma immagino che Tebe non li avrebbe nel caso invitati a fare da faro nella notte ma a spiegare appunto i principi e le motivazioni base e magari a raccontare il loro vissuto.
> Che è diverso da quello di molti altri.
> Non credo ci sia cosa più soggettiva del sesso, quindi credo non abbia molto senso discuterne nel senso di mettere in discussione.
> Proprio per questo perciò credo sarebbe... come dire... fuori tema invitarli al forum.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh oh, sono tempi duri.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo pure con te, ma immagino che Tebe non li avrebbe nel caso invitati a fare da faro nella notte ma *a spiegare appunto i principi e le motivazioni base e magari a raccontare il loro vissuto*.
> Che è diverso da quello di molti altri.
> Non credo ci sia cosa più soggettiva del sesso, quindi credo non abbia molto senso discuterne nel senso di mettere in discussione.
> Proprio per questo perciò credo sarebbe... come dire... fuori tema invitarli al forum.
> ...


Capisco come è venuta fuori la cosa e l'intervento di Tebe l'ho trovato coerente ma ora mi suona tutto un po' strano.
Se una persona vuol sapere a titolo culturale va in un blog e legge libri. Se vuol fare questa esperienza, contatta privatamente via web o locali. 
Che senso ha uno che racconta se non ha un desiderio di mettersi in discussione?
Intendo dire che mi sembrerebbero un po' i "casi umani" di alcune trasmissioni, insomma imbarazzante per loro.
E' come se io venissi invitata in un forum di cucina o di calcio a spiegare come si sente una pluritradita perché è venuto fuori l'argomento ed è nata una curiosità.
Solo l'invito mi susciterebbe reazioni varie :incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco come è venuta fuori la cosa e l'intervento di Tebe l'ho trovato coerente ma ora mi suona tutto un po' strano.
> Se una persona vuol sapere a titolo culturale va in un blog e legge libri. Se vuol fare questa esperienza, contatta privatamente via web o locali.
> Che senso ha uno che racconta se non ha un desiderio di mettersi in discussione?
> Intendo dire che mi sembrerebbero un po' i "casi umani" di alcune trasmissioni, insomma imbarazzante per loro.
> ...


sono d'accordo. Infatti penso che Tebe abbia fatto l'intervento in reazione alla confusione che generavano certi post, poi si sia mozzicata le manine:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco come è venuta fuori la cosa e l'intervento di Tebe l'ho trovato coerente ma ora mi suona tutto un po' strano.
> Se una persona vuol sapere a titolo culturale va in un blog e legge libri. Se vuol fare questa esperienza, contatta privatamente via web o locali.
> Che senso ha uno che racconta se non ha un desiderio di mettersi in discussione?
> Intendo dire che mi sembrerebbero un po' i "casi umani" di alcune trasmissioni, insomma imbarazzante per loro.
> ...



Bè, dai, le esperienze personali hanno un valore di per sè -se uno è interessato all'argomento-
Posso leggere tutto quello che voglio sullo sport estremo, anche senza avere intenzione di farlo personalmente, ma se parla Patrik de Gayardon lo ascolto molto volentieri, è diverso da una pagina di wikipedia.

Oddio, forse dovevo scegliere un altro nome, ma non me ne vengono...

Cmq, qui su tradi abbiamo la sezione amore e sesso, il tuo esempio mi sembra quindi non esattamente azzeccato, un eventuale invito non sarebbe fuori argomento da questo forum.

Tutto questo tanto per amore di discussione, perchè anche a me, sinceramente, non sembra il caso di invitarli, anche se per motivi diversi dai tuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, dai, le esperienze personali hanno un valore di per sè -se uno è interessato all'argomento-
> Posso leggere tutto quello che voglio sullo sport estremo, anche senza avere intenzione di farlo personalmente, ma se parla Patrik de Gayardon lo ascolto molto volentieri, è diverso da una pagina di wikipedia.
> 
> Oddio, forse dovevo scegliere un altro nome, ma non me ne vengono...
> ...


E' l'invito che mi fa effetto "i mostri" unito alla raccomandazione di non esprimere pareri negativi.
Se qualcuno raccontasse di sua iniziativa susciterebbe le reazioni che sarebbero le più varie e rientrerebbe nella normalità del confronto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' l'invito che mi fa effetto "i mostri" unito alla raccomandazione di non esprimere pareri negativi.
> Se qualcuno raccontasse di sua iniziativa susciterebbe le reazioni che sarebbero le più varie e rientrerebbe nella normalità del confronto.



Yep.

Ma uno che se la vive in tutta tranquillità e benessere... perchè mai dovrebbe avere voglia di entrare qui a raccontarlo?
Al massimo se c'è una componente esibizionista va a raccontarlo nei forum di dominazione...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Ma uno che se la vive in tutta tranquillità e benessere... perchè mai dovrebbe avere voglia di entrare qui a raccontarlo?
> Al massimo se c'è una componente esibizionista va a raccontarlo nei forum di dominazione...


Infatti. Io mi domandavo "perché?" :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*

ci sarebbe pure scrittore......che puo raccontarvi/si...
no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Ma uno che se la vive in tutta tranquillità e benessere... *perchè mai dovrebbe avere voglia di entrare qui a raccontarlo?
> *Al massimo se c'è una componente esibizionista va a raccontarlo nei forum di dominazione...


Spesso gli esperti insegnano ai novizi.
Non vorrei fare un paragone improprio... però la paragonerei ad una disciplina, in un certo senso.
Non sportiva... non mi viene il termine. Tipo yoga forse.
Non è esibizionismo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Io mi domandavo "perché?" :singleeye:



Bè, se una amica mi dice che nel forum a cui partecipa sono curiosi di sentirmi raccontare di come vivo l'esperienza del l&n, non ho mica problemi ad accettare.
Me l'ha chiesto una amica, ergo vado.

Tu dirai che il l&n non ha nulla per cui potrei sentirmi eventualmente a disagio etc etc.

Ok. Una mia amica mi invita a scrivere sul suo forum del fatto che ho scelto di fare l'amante a vita, mettiamo. Ci vado. Della violenza. Della mia famiglia (perchè mai vogliano sentirmi raccontare della mia famiglia non so, però è un esempio come un altro di una cosa intima). Dei miei orgasmi.
Parlerei, semplicemente perchè me lo chiede una mia amica, di qualunque cosa non mi provochi sofferenza raccontare.

Unica cosa: se non ho tempo, ciccia, si rimanda.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' l'invito che mi fa effetto "i mostri" unito alla raccomandazione di non esprimere pareri negativi.
> Se qualcuno raccontasse di sua iniziativa susciterebbe le reazioni che sarebbero le più varie e rientrerebbe nella normalità del confronto.


Non ho mai scritto di non esprimere pareri negativi.
volevo solo educazione.
Mi sembra diverso.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spesso gli esperti insegnano ai novizi.
> Non vorrei fare un paragone improprio... però la paragonerei ad una disciplina, in un certo senso.
> Non sportiva... non mi viene il termine. Tipo yoga forse.
> Non è esibizionismo.


si ma insegni a chi vuole imparare.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

I confronti come li chiami tu molto spesso nei confronti del diverso e io sono tra i diversi, assume connotati da facce di merda immotivatamente.
Credo non te lo debba spiegare. E non credo tu possa darmi torto.
E l effetto mostro non lo vedo.
Anzi si.
vedo alcuni mostri qui sopra in Effetti.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I confronti come li chiami tu molto spesso nei confronti del diverso e io sono tra i diversi, assume connotati da facce di merda immotivatamente.
> Credo non te lo debba spiegare. E non credo tu possa darmi torto.
> E l effetto mostro non lo vedo.
> Anzi si.
> *vedo alcuni mostri qui sopra in Effetti*.



addirittura


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma insegni a chi vuole imparare.


....
no.
Vengo lì e ti lego.
Un paio di vergate dietro le ginocchia e la voglia ti viene...
:singleeye:

Ma certo.
Ma dato che in giro c'è un sacco di roba strana, perdipiù spesso associata a sostanze strane, con gente che paga un fottìo di soldi per farsi fare il sederino a strisce perchè 'o famo strano', quando invece la dominazione è una cosa che ha bisogno di pochissimi strumenti oltre la testa e che non si impara in due minuti, occorre che, se ti senti incuriosito dalla cosa, qualcuno ti spieghi.
Ti spieghi il significato, le potenzialità e i rischi.
E ti faccia comprendere la cosa nella sua totalità.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I confronti come li chiami tu molto spesso nei confronti del diverso e io sono tra i diversi, assume connotati da facce di merda immotivatamente.
> Credo non te lo debba spiegare. E non credo tu possa darmi torto.
> E l effetto mostro non lo vedo.
> Anzi si.
> *vedo alcuni mostri qui sopra in Effetti*.


Vabbé..non sono bellissimo..ma ti sembro un mostro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I confronti come li chiami tu molto spesso nei confronti del diverso e io sono tra i diversi, assume connotati da facce di merda immotivatamente.
> Credo non te lo debba spiegare. E non credo tu possa darmi torto.
> E l effetto mostro non lo vedo.
> Anzi si.
> vedo alcuni mostri qui sopra in Effetti.


l'effetto mostro parte dal fatto che ci si aspetta di 'vedere' un mostro. Con l'avatar con la maschera e il collare borchiato. il Monstrum.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

*io vorrei*

spezzare la freccia pero'....a favore di chi non lo so....
vorrei solo dire che sarebbe sicuramente interessante (ripeto, non per me) e stimolante forse per tanti utenti leggere le vicissitudini di un master e della propria slave....o viceversa, la mistress con lo schiavo.....
io pero vorrei suggerire a Tebe di invitare, caso mai, gente che conosce.....
perche puta caso pizzichi due cosi dal gruzzoletto e ti capita un master che viene qui e ti dice che infila la testa della sua slave nel cesso e la obbliga e bere le sua pipi....ecco io ho paura che questo scatenerbbe l idignazione di tanti utenti, poi non li regge nessuno.....e non a torto.....perche il bdshhfgsjh e' anche questo......quindi non sai mai cosa e chi ti puo capitare....poi per il resto non vedo mostri ne qui ne ipotetici.....
c avete le visioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbé..non sono bellissimo..ma ti sembro un mostro?


va che bellino, è un cucciolo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eh Perplesso,quante torde e ocarotte ci sono qua'dentro.......si bevono tutto.
> *poi un'uomo che non ama il calcio...e'un'uomo????mahhhhhhhh*


Minchia Lothar ma che stronzata galattica!!! :incazzato: 

Conosco omosessuali non amanti del calcio molto più uomini di certi idioti da stadio!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia Lothar ma che stronzata galattica!!! :incazzato:
> 
> Conosco omosessuali non amanti del calcio molto più uomini di certi idioti da stadio!


e io conosco tantissimi orsacchiotti (quel tipo di gay) che amano il calcio fino alle convulsioni prepartita......
e uomini veri machi virili tutti d un pezzo che vanno a vedersi i royal ballet....e del calcio sanno solo che serve un pallone


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va che bellino, è un cucciolo?


Sono io un paio di anni fa. Me l'hanno fatta a sorpresa mentre uscivo dal mare

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ora ditemi se io posso stare a letto. Con il vomito ad ogni respiro. Il mal di testa feroce e dolore ovumque da inflienza. Diarrea no perché é sa ieri che bevo solo.
Con il freddo nelle ossa che mi sento nella bara (figo!). E tentando di dormire.
Ditemi voi se é il caso che sto rompicoglioni assurdo debba stare sotto le coperte sui miei piedi

Ora mi trasformo in silvio nosferatu e lo caccio.
(Spero di mettere la foto giusta e non una del blog di nudo. Paura. Scema come spno...)
Ma soprattutto. Riusciró da cellulare?


Mah



.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora ditemi se io posso stare a letto. Con il vomito ad ogni respiro. Il mal di testa feroce e dolore ovumque da inflienza. Diarrea no perché é sa ieri che bevo solo.
> Con il freddo nelle ossa che mi sento nella bara (figo!). E tentando di dormire.
> Ditemi voi se é il caso che sto rompicoglioni assurdo debba stare sotto le coperte sui miei piedi
> 
> ...



Ti ama.
E amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona, 
ti costringe a non scacciarlo.

Ti vuole solo coccolare... lo sai che è innamorato marcio di te. E poi scusa se hai freddo lui ti aiuta a stare al calduccio....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'effetto mostro parte dal fatto che ci si aspetta di 'vedere' un mostro. Con l'avatar con la maschera e il collare borchiato. il Monstrum.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> spezzare la freccia pero'....a favore di chi non lo so....
> vorrei solo dire che sarebbe sicuramente interessante (ripeto, non per me) e stimolante forse per tanti utenti leggere le vicissitudini di un master e della propria slave....o viceversa, la mistress con lo schiavo.....
> io pero vorrei suggerire a Tebe di invitare, caso mai, gente che conosce.....
> perche puta caso pizzichi due cosi dal gruzzoletto e ti capita un master che viene qui e ti dice che infila la testa della sua slave nel cesso e la obbliga e bere le sua pipi....ecco io ho paura che questo scatenerbbe l idignazione di tanti utenti, poi non li regge nessuno.....e non a torto.....perche il bdshhfgsjh e' anche questo......quindi non sai mai cosa e chi ti puo capitare....poi per il resto non vedo mostri ne qui ne ipotetici.....
> c avete le visioni


Infatti ho scritto che li conosco. E bene.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora ditemi se io posso stare a letto. Con il vomito ad ogni respiro. Il mal di testa feroce e dolore ovumque da inflienza. Diarrea no perché é sa ieri che bevo solo.
> Con il freddo nelle ossa che mi sento nella bara (figo!). E tentando di dormire.
> Ditemi voi se é il caso che sto rompicoglioni assurdo debba stare sotto le coperte sui miei piedi
> 
> ...



quella caviglia mi ha procato dei turbamenti interiori....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io conosco tantissimi orsacchiotti (quel tipo di gay) che amano il calcio fino alle convulsioni prepartita......
> e uomini veri machi virili tutti d un pezzo che vanno a vedersi i royal ballet....e del calcio sanno solo che serve un pallone


preciso preciso..TZE'....


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che li conosco. E bene.


si ti rode?
non avevo letto scusa....
mamma mia....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quella caviglia mi ha procato dei turbamenti interiori....


....si vedono i peli?...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> preciso preciso...


sei tu?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu?


enno'...mi' nonno...


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

per amor di cronaca, essendo dotata di buona memoria, vi ricordo che tempo fa è arrivato un utente che diceva di seguire libri e/o seminari di tecniche di seduzione, di cui nessuno sapeva nulla di nulla, tranne un altro utente (nuovo pure lui) che in effetti invece diceva che anch'egli aveva fatto questa esperienza e però se ne era allontanato dopo qualche tempo...
comunque non sono stati nè massacrati nè mostrizzati, anzi qualcuno si è incuriosito e la discussione è andata avanti, pur tra qualche battuta e ot vari ed eventuali, poi però non sono rimasti
comunque secondo me se nessuno ne sa nulla è difficile che ci sia un confronto, piuttosto un racconto, come nel caso di cui sopra


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> enno'...mi' nonno...


eddaje...restiamo in famiglia


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ti rode?
> non avevo letto scusa....
> mamma mia....


Ho la febbre. Il vomito. Fame. E domani devo per forza lavorare.
Si. Mi rode di brutto.
E se ci fosse la sirenetta qui davanti me la farei alla griglia insieme a bambi.
E quasi quasi picchierei pure a sangue quel gran puppone di Dumbo.
Strappandogli a morsi quella faccia si cazzo che si ritrova.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....si vedono i peli?...


del gatto. SI.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho la febbre. Il vomito. Fame. E domani devo per forza lavorare.
> Si. Mi rode di brutto.
> E se ci fosse la sirenetta qui davanti me la farei alla griglia insieme a bambi.
> E quasi quasi picchierei pure a sangue quel gran puppone di Dumbo.
> Strappandogli a morsi quella faccia si cazzo che si ritrova.


buon per loro


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eddaje...restiamo in famiglia


nun credo proprio...

se te pijo te blocco lo sviluppo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*

Minerva e JB sono scappati via assieme?
(scusate ma mi pareva il 3d idoneo)


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho la febbre. Il vomito. Fame. E domani devo per forza lavorare.
> Si. Mi rode di brutto.
> E se ci fosse la sirenetta qui davanti me la farei alla griglia insieme a bambi.
> E quasi quasi picchierei pure a sangue quel gran puppone di Dumbo.
> Strappandogli a morsi quella faccia si cazzo che si ritrova.


azzo sta a delira' proprio...

ocio ancora scambi er gattino pe' la sirenetta...


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buon per loro


Non é personale non ti offendere. É "poco" che sei qui e non sai dei miei attimi embolo.
oggi é la giornata.
Ma ripeto. Non é personale.
Se vuoi mi scuso. Anche se l embolo in generale rimane


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun credo proprio...
> 
> se te pijo te blocco lo sviluppo...


ci ha gia poensato la ginnastica asrtistica....  arrivi tardi bello mio


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva e JB sono scappati via assieme?
> (scusate ma mi pareva il 3d idoneo)


Minerva sta a Malano pe' la moda a circuire il collaboratore figaccione...

ar ritorno sara' n'ex collaboratore e nuovo Signor Minerva...


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva e JB sono scappati via assieme?
> (scusate ma mi pareva il 3d idoneo)


Madonna.


Se la starà bombando?



Cristo che immagine raccapricciante.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci ha gia poensato la ginnastica asrtistica....  arrivi tardi bello mio


cioe'?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minerva sta a Malano pe' la moda a circuire il collaboratore figaccione...
> 
> ar ritorno sara' n'ex collaboratore e nuovo Signor Minerva...


... quindi il collaboratore è JB. Oppure JB sapendo che Min è a Milano le ha fatto un agguato. Orpo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non é personale non ti offendere. É "poco" che sei qui e non sai dei miei attimi embolo.
> oggi é la giornata.
> Ma ripeto. Non é personale.
> Se vuoi mi scuso. Anche se l embolo in generale rimane


Tebe, sara' pure poco che sono qui ma i tuoi emboli sono sempre in mezzo da qualche parte, difficile non notarli 
a meno che non istighi le persone al tradimento non la prendo mai sul personale, ma devo imparare anche in quel caso a non farlo.....
per il resto sei adorabile....non c'e' proprio bisogno di scuse o cose cosi.....
oltretutto sono carnivorissima, quindi un Dumbo alla brace codito con alga di sirenetta non mi dispiacerebbe provarlo


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe'?...



oh lo fa....son seria ora...
poiche e' tutto potenziamento muscolare (io l ho fatta dai 3 ai 18) lo sviluppo ritarda, io ho sviluppato a 17 anni per esempio, e mi e' andata di lusso per le tette, perche quelle non crescono mai alle ginnaste.....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quindi il collaboratore è JB. Oppure JB sapendo che Min è a Milano le ha fatto un agguato. Orpo.


Ma quello manco n'agguato a na' cassiera e' bono de fa', figurate co' Minerva che rimedia...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oh lo fa....son seria ora...
> poiche e' tutto potenziamento muscolare (io l ho fatta dai 3 ai 18) lo sviluppo ritarda, io ho sviluppato a 17 anni per esempio, e mi e' andata di lusso per le tette, perche quelle non crescono mai alle ginnaste.....


interess......zzzz.....zzz....ronf.....ronf......

a tette me so' svejato....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tebe, sara' pure poco che sono qui ma i tuoi emboli sono sempre in mezzo da qualche parte, difficile non notarli
> a meno che non istighi le persone al tradimento non la prendo mai sul personale, ma devo imparare anche in quel caso a non farlo.....
> per il resto sei adorabile....non c'e' proprio bisogno di scuse o cose cosi.....
> oltretutto sono carnivorissima, quindi un Dumbo alla brace codito con alga di sirenetta non mi dispiacerebbe provarlo


Ok. Pace fatta allora.






Fottiti


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Pace fatta allora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ricambio con amore


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ricambio con amore


:bleah:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia Lothar ma che stronzata galattica!!! :incazzato:
> 
> Conosco omosessuali non amanti del calcio molto più uomini di certi idioti da stadio!


M non basterebbe limitarsi a dire che non piace, invece di definire idioti coloro a cui piace ?

E' una cosa che riscontro abbastanza frequentemente: anche le persone universalmente riconosciute come equilibrate e rispettose, sicuramente educate, come Occhiverdi, quando si tratta di esternare la distanza dal calcio.....inevitabilmente ci vanno giù pesante


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi tocca spiegare che quando parlo di disprezzo non intendo che nel momento in cui il master e la slave praticano le loro pratiche il master disprezza la slave; intendo dire che la forma stessa, la tipologia di rapporto che è configurata dalla relazione bdsm ha a che fare con l'area del potere: e tra le forme del potere c'è anche il disprezzo. Anzi, mi risulta, per le mie scarse conoscenze, che tra i piaceri condivisi nel rapporto bdsm ci sono moltissime rappresentazioni del disprezzo.
> Quello che ne so, io l'ho imparato nella marea di land bdsm che ci sono in Second Life; è lì che ho incontrato quel tipo di cui parlavo sopra, che mi ha segnalato un gruppo su fb, il cui gestore aveva un blog molto eloquente in cui raccontava, anche con immagini, in forma di diario, le sue esperienze.
> E' un universo credo molto sfaccettato, sicuramente a me alieno, ma interessante, come tutti gli universi umani. Di sicuro non giudicherei, al massimo mi scappa da ridere e non sono sicura nemmeno di questo.


posso sapere qual è il blog...?


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la dominazione non è una droga, è assumere, per un periodo di tempo e una funzione ben precisi, il controllo di un'altra persona per farle provare delle sensazioni senza che possa gestirle. Questa è la base, assumere il controllo e cedere il controllo. Su questa base è abbastanza facile capire quale esercizio di fiducia ci sia alla base. Poi la dominazione può sfociare in una devianza se non riesci a fare sesso in altro modo. Come cibarsi sfocia in una patologia quando lo fai in modo non controllato e sano.


:up::up::up:


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In genere sarei in sintonia con il pensiero di Loalapal e di Brunetta. Ma comprendo le perplessità di Tebe e sono ragionevoli.
> 
> Una cosa è se capiti qui per caso, racconti la tua storia, e prendi e metti in saccoccia tutti i tipi d'intervento.
> Un conto è se ti invitano e dopo il primo intervento ti becchi un: Siete due coglioni.
> La risposta che mi verrebbe spontanea, verso chi mi ha invitato sarebbe: Ma che cazzo mi ci ha portato a fare ?


Anche io comprendo le perplessità di Tebe. Per questo dicevo che siamo tra adulti. Nel senso che, prima di accettare loro devono farsi un'idea, mentre gli utenti interessati del forum dovrebbero magari cercare di contenere coloro che non riescono a evitare certe cose.
Che poi, mi sembra, è tutto sommato così: nel senso che, se c'è una situazione in cui un utente esagera, si è tutti abbastanza d'accordo nel farglielo notare, quindi penso che le persone di buon senso, anche se possono non essere d'accordo con lo stile di vita degli ospiti, saranno d'accordo nel contenere certi comportamenti da parte di chi non riesce a trattenersi.

Forse mi sono capita da sola... :singleeye:

Forse ripongo troppa fiducia nel buon senso degli altri... :singleeye:

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo pure con te, ma immagino che Tebe non li avrebbe nel caso invitati a fare da faro nella notte ma a spiegare appunto i principi e le motivazioni base e magari a raccontare il loro vissuto.
> Che è diverso da quello di molti altri.
> Non credo ci sia cosa più soggettiva del sesso, quindi credo non abbia molto senso discuterne nel senso di mettere in discussione.
> Proprio per questo perciò credo sarebbe... come dire... fuori tema invitarli al forum.
> ...


Questa è un'idea carina...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M non basterebbe limitarsi a dire che non piace, invece di definire idioti coloro a cui piace ?
> 
> E' una cosa che riscontro abbastanza frequentemente: anche le persone universalmente riconosciute come equilibrate e rispettose, sicuramente educate, come Occhiverdi, quando si tratta di esternare la distanza dal calcio.....inevitabilmente ci vanno giù pesante



sai Tuba,sia chiama tolleranza e intelligenza..non tutti ne abbondano.Io ad esempio non sopporto gli sport minori...cricket,pallamano,rugby...etc..ma mi guardo bene,dal definire idiota chi li segue.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Tuba,sia chiama tolleranza e intelligenza..non tutti ne abbondano.Io ad esempio non sopporto gli sport minori...cricket,pallamano,*rugby*...etc..ma mi guardo bene,dal definire idiota chi li segue.


Oddio. Il rugby tanto minore non è


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oddio. Il rugby tanto minore non è


Beh..se guardiamo i praticanti direi di sì. Penso che ne abbia di meno di pallavolo, pallacanestro, tennis ecc.
Sul seguito concordo sul fatto che non sia proprio minore, soprattutto quando gioca l'Italia.
Il Rugby è uno sport meraviglioso secondo me. Qui a Udine c'è una squadra con tanto di giovanili. Vorrei porterci mio figlio quando avrà 6 anni (cominciano a quell'età). Poi sarà lui a decidere cosa gli piace fare.

Buscopann


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> per amor di cronaca, essendo dotata di buona memoria, vi ricordo che tempo fa è arrivato un utente che diceva di seguire libri e/o seminari di tecniche di seduzione, di cui nessuno sapeva nulla di nulla, tranne un altro utente (nuovo pure lui) che in effetti invece diceva che anch'egli aveva fatto questa esperienza e però se ne era allontanato dopo qualche tempo...
> comunque non sono stati nè massacrati nè mostrizzati, anzi qualcuno si è incuriosito e la discussione è andata avanti, pur tra qualche battuta e ot vari ed eventuali, poi però non sono rimasti
> comunque secondo me se nessuno ne sa nulla è difficile che ci sia un confronto, piuttosto un racconto, come nel caso di cui sopra


Cribbio!!! Devo dargli da mangiare.... mah...ormai saran morti, almeno ora si spiega la puzza di marcio che sale dalla cantina..


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....si vedono i peli?...


Dov'è la tua caviglia sbrodolosa??


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto di non esprimere pareri negativi.
> volevo solo educazione.
> Mi sembra diverso.


Ma figurati! 
Se una persona è educata nell'esprimersi (vedi me ) se pensa che son **** (qualunque cosa che puoi considerare negativo) pensa anche che son fatti loro e magari neanche interviene.
Se una persona normalmente si esprime in modo più colorito lo farà.
Se un'altra è usa insultare, anche con gioioso sarcasmo, lo farà.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I confronti come li chiami tu molto spesso nei confronti del diverso e io sono tra i diversi, assume connotati da facce di merda immotivatamente.
> Credo non te lo debba spiegare. E non credo tu possa darmi torto.
> E l effetto mostro non lo vedo.
> Anzi si.
> vedo alcuni mostri qui sopra in Effetti.


Provo ad aprire un thread sui benefici dell'astinenza poi vediamo cosa succede :mexican:


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta;1278288e ha detto:
			
		

> Ma figurati!
> Se una persona è educata nell'esprimersi (vedi me ) se pensa che son **** (qualunque cosa che puoi considerare negativo) pensa anche che son fatti loro e magari neanche interviene.
> Se una persona normalmente si esprime in modo più colorito lo farà.
> Se un'altra è usa insultare, anche con gioioso sarcasmo, lo farà.


Deve esserci un limite all'educazione, altrimenti a forza di essere educati si finisce con l'essere maleducati..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'effetto mostro parte dal fatto che ci si aspetta di 'vedere' un mostro. Con l'avatar con la maschera e il collare borchiato. il Monstrum.


Invece di effetto mostro o caso umano avrei potuto dire anche fenomeno da baraccone. Non perché lo siano ma perché nel contesto, per me, sarebbe così il porsi come esperti di una modalità non consueta.
Se poi la cosa potesse apparire, come la descrivi tu, come un modo per far proseliti, attirerebbe un effetto testimone di geova.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dov'è la tua caviglia sbrodolosa??


Zod...cos é successo alla tua atarassicità atarassica?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva e JB sono scappati via assieme?
> (scusate ma mi pareva il 3d idoneo)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Deve esserci un limite all'educazione, altrimenti a forza di essere educati si finisce con l'essere maleducati..


Se rischio di essere maleducata per l'eccessiva educazione, avvertimi e mando a cagare qualcuno :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se rischio di essere maleducata per l'eccessiva educazione, avvertimi e mando a cagare qualcuno :mexican:


Brunetta vieni a commentare Sanremo dai!


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Zod...cos é successo alla tua atarassicità atarassica?


sono ariete ascendente ariete


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Brunetta vieni a commentare Sanremo dai!


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> sono ariete ascendente ariete



Pauraaaaaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> sono ariete ascendente ariete


Quindi tecnicamente sei uno che rompe le palle a prescindere :carneval: Scusa non è per te ma conosco ariete ascendente ariete e spesso mi viene voglia di dargli na martellata in testa :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi tecnicamente sei uno che rompe le palle a prescindere :carneval: Scusa non è per te ma conosco ariete ascendente ariete e spesso mi viene voglia di dargli na martellata in testa :carneval:


Cosa sono questi pregiudizi?!! :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa sono questi pregiudizi?!! :incazzato:


:carneval: Cacchio in effetti tu ci assomigli testarda sei testarda non dir di no :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval: Cacchio in effetti tu ci assomigli testarda sei testarda non dir di no :mrgreen:


Non sono ariete e non sono testarda per nulla, sono molto accomodante.
Scherzavo a proposito di non esprimere giudizi su segni zodiacali così come si diceva per la dominazione.:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi tecnicamente sei uno che rompe le palle a prescindere :carneval: Scusa non è per te ma conosco ariete ascendente ariete e spesso mi viene voglia di dargli na martellata in testa :carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono ariete e non sono testarda per nulla, sono molto accomodante.
> Scherzavo a proposito di non esprimere giudizi su segni zodiacali così come si diceva per la dominazione.:carneval:


Sei di quale segno ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei di quale segno ? :mrgreen:


Non do peso ai segni zodiacali. Leone.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non do peso ai segni zodiacali. Leone.



Pure io Leone  e non ci credo neanch'io. 

Tre sorelle, tutte e tre del Leone, tre caratteri completamente diversi, un abisso.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non do peso ai segni zodiacali. Leone.


Bello .... Nemmeno io in realtà


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello .... Nemmeno io in realtà


Fanno comodo per iniziare una conversazione leggera, così come è utile il maltempo in ascensore :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fanno comodo per iniziare una conversazione leggera, così come è utile il maltempo in ascensore :mrgreen:


Vero e poi se sei giù leggi le caratteristiche del tuo segno e via iniezione di fiducia 
visto che son sempre positive :carneval:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Cribbio!!! Devo dargli da mangiare.... mah...ormai saran morti, almeno ora si spiega la puzza di marcio che sale dalla cantina..



aò, se ne sono andati...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero e poi se sei giù leggi le caratteristiche del tuo segno e via iniezione di fiducia
> visto che son sempre positive :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho l'ascendente ariete


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aò, se ne sono andati...


zzzzZZZZZzzzzz.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> zzzzZZZZZzzzzz.....


Ma chi erano? Dove?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> sono ariete ascendente ariete


Appunto. Non lo sembri più.
Hai lievi note frilli...
:unhappy:


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ho l'ascendente ariete


Alcuni segni hanno caratteristiche inconfondibili. Al punto che chi se ne intende un po' riesce anche a indovinarti il segno solo per le caratteristiche fisiche. L'ariete è uno di questi, e non è per le corna!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto. Non lo sembri più.
> Hai lievi note frilli...
> :unhappy:



Vero, ho notato anch'io che è cambiato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Alcuni segni hanno caratteristiche inconfondibili. Al punto che chi se ne intende un po' riesce anche a indovinarti il segno solo per le caratteristiche fisiche. L'ariete è uno di questi, e non è per le corna!!



Anch'io riconosco i cancri, i pesci e gli scorpioni


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto. Non lo sembri più.
> Hai lievi note frilli...
> :unhappy:


Anche gli arieti sentono la primavera e si accoppiano, altrimenti si sarebbero estinti come gli unicorni.... Azzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Alcuni segni hanno caratteristiche inconfondibili. Al punto che chi se ne intende un po' riesce anche a indovinarti il segno solo per le caratteristiche fisiche. L'ariete è uno di questi, e non è per le corna!!



cioè?
io sono ariete ascendente leone, quali caratteristiche fisiche?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma chi erano? Dove?



ma mesi fa, raccontavano di aver seguito corsi di seduzione
però non mi ricordo quale fosse la domanda, uno si era stufato, l'altro non mi ricordo proprio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma mesi fa, raccontavano di aver seguito corsi di seduzione
> però non mi ricordo quale fosse la domanda, uno si era stufato, l'altro non mi ricordo proprio



Ma erano insieme?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche gli arieti sentono la primavera e si accoppiano, altrimenti si sarebbero estinti come gli unicorni.... Azzzzzz!!!!!



Ma non è primavera! Piove tutti i giorni!


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma erano insieme?



no, uno ha aperto il 3d e poi, carrrramba che sorpresa:mrgreen:, è arrivato l'altro
misteri!


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè?
> io sono ariete ascendente leone, quali caratteristiche fisiche?


Il taglio degli occhi, la forma del viso, il naso le labbra etc.... Io non mi intendo, ma chi si intende il mio lo indovina subito.

Facciamo così, mi mandate la vostra foto nude e io vi faccio indovinare il segno zodiacale


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il taglio degli occhi, la forma del viso, il naso le labbra etc.... Io non mi intendo, ma chi si intende il mio lo indovina subito.
> 
> Facciamo così, mi mandate la vostra foto nude e io vi faccio indovinare il segno zodiacale


che figata, come resiste a una tale profferta?:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche gli arieti sentono la primavera e si accoppiano, altrimenti si sarebbero estinti come gli unicorni.... Azzzzzz!!!!!


Peccato sia scorpione. 
Sesso inter specie non è possibile.


Zod frilli.


Ragazzi siamo sicuri non beva?
Pure buscopan è diventato più frilli.

Mah


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peccato sia scorpione.
> Sesso inter specie non è possibile.
> 
> 
> ...


Non ricordo di averti fatto una proposta di natura orgasmica. È tipico degli scorpioni vedere sesso ovunque.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ricordo di averti fatto una proposta di natura orgasmica. È tipico degli scorpioni vedere sesso ovunque.



Hai ragione! Sono sessuosissimi gli scorpioni!


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ricordo di averti fatto una proposta di natura orgasmica. È tipico degli scorpioni vedere sesso ovunque.


Vabbé. Ci ho provato.Nego il resto ovviamente


----------



## Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peccato sia scorpione.
> Sesso inter specie non è possibile.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che è FRILLI? Ma come parlate? Che fate? Quanti siete? Dò annate?
un pomp....ehm...vole dire un fiorino!

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che è FRILLI? Ma come parlate? Che fate? Quanti siete? Dò annate?
> un pomp....ehm...vole dire un fiorino!
> 
> Buscopann


Dopo anni su questi forum che mi leggi ancora ti stupisci delle mie terminologie allegoriche e ironeggianti?
Duro di comprendonio proprio...
Beh...uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> per amor di cronaca, essendo dotata di buona memoria, *vi ricordo che tempo fa è arrivato un utente che diceva di seguire libri e/o seminari di tecniche di seduzione, di cui nessuno sapeva nulla di nulla, tranne un altro utente (nuovo pure lui) che in effetti invece diceva che anch'egli aveva fatto questa esperienza e però se ne era allontanato dopo qualche tempo...
> *comunque non sono stati nè massacrati nè mostrizzati, anzi qualcuno si è incuriosito e la discussione è andata avanti, pur tra qualche battuta e ot vari ed eventuali, poi però non sono rimasti
> comunque secondo me se nessuno ne sa nulla è difficile che ci sia un confronto, piuttosto un racconto, come nel caso di cui sopra


Me li ricordo. Bel promo anche quello.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo anni su questi forum che mi leggi ancora ti stupisci delle mie terminologie allegoriche e ironeggianti?
> Duro di comprendonio proprio...
> *Beh...uomo*.


Donna..Dopo anni che mi leggi non sai che quando distribuivano i cervelli io stavo ar cesso a far pipì? Ho scelto tra quello che avanzava..ho optato per quello dell'ornitorinco(glionito). 
E così mi trovo i neuroni di un mammifero che fa le uova, il pisello di un ratto delle sabine e le voglie di un Lothar al cubo. Sto messo male purtroppo. Abbi pietà di me. Spiegami il Frilli :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

Sò passati giorni..ma stoi Frilli ancora non so che vuol dire. Mi sento un disadattato 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sò passati giorni..ma stoi Frilli ancora non so che vuol dire. Mi sento un disadattato
> 
> Buscopann


hm...frilli e lazzi?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm...frilli e lazzi?


Ci vorrebbe Tebe. ma latita. E' gelosa dei suoi vocaboli :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ma su!

Frilli, come frou frou, fr fr, dà l'idea di qualcosa di leggero e svolazzante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma su!
> 
> Frilli, come frou frou, fr fr, dà l'idea di qualcosa di leggero e svolazzante.


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma su!
> 
> Frilli, come frou frou, fr fr, dà l'idea di qualcosa di leggero e svolazzante.


A me fr fr dà l'idea di un gatto che fa le fusa. C'avrò i gatti frilli!

Buscopann


----------

